# I'm getting married! Eeek!



## Smile181c

I honestly had no idea BnB had a brides section!

I got engaged a couple of weeks ago to my lovely OH who I've been with for just over 4 years :cloud9:

It wasn't very romantic or anything, he asked me on the saturday morning if I wanted to go out and pick my engagement ring (eek!) so we went and brought it and then in the car on the way back I got so excited I made him propose to me there and then! :haha:

So now I'm in full out wedding planning mode :D

We're thinking of a September wedding next year...if finances etc allow :) Hopefully we'll be having a church/village hall wedding :cloud9:

I know its very premature but I have already brought my dress :blush: I knew the one I wanted anyway, so I didn't have to look very much - In the shops its just over £1000 (!) but I was having a browse on Ebay for ideas and I saw the exact dress that I wanted for......£95! Brand new! I had to buy it :happydance: 

I went to a shop to try it on (not the one I ordered, but the same design) and I absolutely fell in love with it - I almost cried :haha: so now I'm just waiting for mine to arrive!

Sorry about the essay! I'll no doubt update this with my ideas etc as we go along! :) xxx


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations!! And welcome to Brides! xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh congratulations :happydance:

We are having a church/village hall wedding.

We started off with a hotel, but for the food alone it was £3000! So although we are not having a sit down meal it means our buffet is only costing £500 max, and thats ordering it from M&S.

I would still have liked a sit down meal, but I thought we can always go out for a meal with close family and friends another time.

I'd love to see your dress, I brought my dress really early, and it has worked out well, you got yourself a bargain!

:flower:


----------



## leash27

Congratulations x x x x

Look forward to hearing your plans! We are getting married next year and I am THE most unorganised bride there ever was lol!

Cant wait to see your dress!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :D 

Shabutie, I couldn't believe how much hotels were trying to charge for sit down meal/rental of function room! One hotel tried to say they charged £73.50 per head! I was like no chance! Haha 

I want to save as much money as I can with the wedding purely because I couldn't justify spending thousands of pounds on one day! I know how special the day is, but I just think the focus should be on what the day represents if that makes sense? 

Obviously I don't mean any offence to anyone that does spends loads of money - it's all about personal taste :) I've attached a pic of my dress for you to have a look at! click me! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha leash - I've been engaged 2 weeks and my dress is brought already! I'm too organised...from one extreme to the other! :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Dress is beautiful! Don't worry about being too organised, I had the venue, photographer, videographer and band all booked within a month :haha:

Just spend what you are comfortable with - the day will be special whether its £500 or £50, 000

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :) I'm in love with the dress :cloud9:

If Matt would help me set a proper date, I would start booking things too! haha but he's dragging his feet a little bit to slow me down :dohh:

My view exactly :) It's a special day regardless! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Maybe set up some venue viewing appointments in a couple of weeks? But most of all, just enjoy the newly engaged feeling, it soon disappears with all the stress of wedding planning!


----------



## Smile181c

I've already viewed a couple of village halls :blush: lol in my defence I have seen both of them before, I just wanted to refresh my memory  

I'm also going to speak to a priest on friday, just to get some info on what we need to do in order to get married there :)


----------



## booflebump

:rofl: No defence needed. Oh it's all so exciting starting out planning your wedding :dance:


----------



## Smile181c

I know, I'm so excited about everything lol I have my wedding folder with everything I'll need to organise :D I'm a list freak :haha: and there are many lists!

I bet you're glad all the organising is over now aren't you? You're a newlyWED now instead of a newly engaged! lol xx


----------



## booflebump

Glad and a little bit sad...it was so much fun! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ah but now you're a wife! New chapter :) lots of things to look forward to still :)


----------



## booflebump

Smile181c said:


> Ah but now you're a wife! New chapter :) lots of things to look forward to still :)

House, holiday, baby hopefully! xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly! All mega exciting stuff :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg your dress is stunning ... welcome to the brides section btw :hi:


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :D Cannot believe I got it for £95! Got to love Ebay :haha:

When it arrives at the end of the month I think I'll wet my self with excitement :rofl:


----------



## leash27

Have I missed the pic of your dress?? I am so dumb. where is it??

I agree on enjoying the engaged feeling btw, unfortunately for us it only lasted 3 months before we had 'OMG we are pregnant and we didnt plan it' feeling!!! Hence dress shopping is the last thing on my 'to do' list - need to shift the mummy tummy first!

I looked at tons of venues online but I knew which one I wanted straight away, we went to stay there overnight on my birthday last year and booked the same day.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I love ebay too, I'm getting my bridesmaid dresses from there, and will probably get my dress too :happydance:

from your avatar pic I think it's going to suit you so much and you're going to look absolutely fantastic in it :D


----------



## Smile181c

Haha it's on page one  it's not a long link it says click me 

I am enjoying being engaged, it's such a great feeling :) 

Ah it must have made quite an impression on you then! It really is a gorgeous venue! 

I forgot to mention, but if anyone is interested, my colour scheme for the wedding is yellow and white/cream/ivory (you get the picture ). I plan on having white and yellow gerberas in my bouquets, centerpieces etc :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh that sounds like my colour scheme, we were going with yellow and hints of blue, but now we're going for yellows and white as I want a daisy and sunflower bouquet :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Emmy, I went to try on the same design in a proper bridal shop and I almost cried  I love love love it! When it arrives, I'll take a pic and post on here! 

I want small daisies too but I'm loving the gerberas  I will probably have daisies in my hair :) 

Is it just me or is finding yellow BM dresses really hard?! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ebay it hun, I've found some lovely ones on there ...

And I found this site for like daisy head garlands for my bridesmaids :thumbup:

https://www.spottedcowcreations.co.uk/shop.html

I'd love to have real ones, but I don't think I'd be able to find enough daisies :rofl:

Can't wait to see the pic of you in your dress :D


----------



## leash27

Wow that is beautiful!! You are so lucky to get it for such a bargain too!!

What style of bridesmaid dress are you looking for? 

x


----------



## Smile181c

those fake daisies are so pretty ! I will include that website in my wedding folder :thumbup: silk ones are probably better for my bridesmaids anyway as they're young and if the flowers were real there's a good chance that they won't last through the day! haha


Thank you leash :) in terms of style, I don't want anything that is too 'bridesmaid-y' does that make sense? Like I don't really want satiny ones, as my dress is chiffon :) I want something more summer dressy (at least for my MOH) but you can still tell they are a bridesmaid and not a guest. I've kind of accepted that the little girls dresses will have to be more traditional but they're really cute so I don't mind! 

Ebay here I come  xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Let us know what you find :thumbup:

I'm sooo nosey :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha nooo I like it :) As long as you let me know what you find! Haha x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've got lots of links if you want them?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah please :) so exciting!


----------



## EmmyReece

Here you go hun :thumbup:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...174&var=650012502210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...358&var=470011728199&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

https://www.aonel.com/a-line-strapl...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w674h.html

https://www.aonel.com/2010-style-a-...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w67ja.html

https://www.aonel.com/lively-a-line...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w675c.html

https://www.aonel.com/empire-v-neck...fon-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w67fj.html

https://www.aonel.com/empire-halter...tin-bridesmaid-wedding-party-dress-w673b.html

www.aonel.com have a choice of colours hun, so you don't have to have the ones in the pics :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Wow thankyou :) I love that last dress! Its so pretty! Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

How many bridesmaids are you planning on having hun?

I'm trying to choose dresses that are going to suit their ages as they vary from being the same age as me down to young teenagers, but I may end up having to set them off in pairs / groups and choose a dress for that group or pair :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah your dress it lovely. My bridesmaid dress is the one you like out of that list. It is by Alfred Angelo! 

I cant wait to see how your wedding comes along, you seem so organised.

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

I got my dress as a bargain on Ebay too! I got a Tiffany Bridal (TF12) new, with tags and the only thing was that it's an ex display model ... not a thing wrong with it! £70!!! Total bargain! 

We're having ours in a hotel but it's a really good wedding package... £54.95 per head for the sit down meal but that includes all the table decs, dj, etc etc... the only extra thing we wanted was an evening buffet because we're getting married early, and so having our meal early. Thought we'd all be hungry by 8pm lol! 
All in all, our wedding is costing around £3800 and that's everything :D 

Good luck with your planning and looking forward to seeing everything coming together! 

Love your dress btw, very elegant :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Yeah I know what you mean. I was a BM last year and the dresses were from Karen Millen, they were really nice and looked 'weddingy' but were also quite fashionable at the same time so it was the kind of dress we could wear again. I thought that would be the kind of BM dress I would pick but when I saw the ones I have chosen, I just loved them straight away. It was someone on here who sent me the link too so it goes to show how helpful this forum is! 

Shabutie is a great help too, she has helped me look for dresses and flowers hehe!! 

x


----------



## Shabutie

I know your wedding isnt going to be until next year, and I dont even know if you've thought this far ahead, but I thought this might help seeing as your having a village hall reception like me.

We were going to do our own buffet to save on money, but we figured it would all work out too stressful on the actual day and the days leading up to it, so we are going to order our food from M&S. It doesnt work out that much more expensive, and for us, gives us a better range of food then what we would have done.

Here is the link to it.

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Food-to-Order-Food-Wine/b/72525031

:flower:


----------



## DJ987

Ooh Chloe this is so exciting!!

Your dress is just divine! You are going to look beautiful :) xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh thanks guys! You're all so helpful :D 

Emmy, I plan on having my little sister (who will be 6), my cousin (who will be 7) and my youngest stepsister (who will be 5)! My MOH will be 23, and I'm scared that her dress is gonna look odd against the LO's if I go for a more traditional design for them! The kind of dress I wanted is basically the same as that last dress I liked but knee length! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

When you say traditional do you mean like a white dress for the youngers ones with a ribbon bow, or a coloured dress?

What I'm going to attempt to do with my flower girls is have the colour on the ribbon of their dress match the colours of my bridesmaid dresses :thumbup:

And even if it didn't, I don't think it would look odd :D


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah an ivory dress with a yellow ribbon or a like a yellow top with an ivory skirt...which is why I'm worried about what my MOH's dress is gonna look like because I wanted a dress that looks more summery than a satin BM dress. If I can get the younger BM dresses in a chiffon material as well I think it will look ok :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah that sounds good :thumbup: if you look around I don't think you'll have trouble finding them. I think that site where you've spotted the bridesmaid dress has flower girl ones too :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh I will have a proper look on my lunch break then :) 

Is it just me or has anyone else got a wedding folder? :haha:


----------



## kintenda

For BM dresses, have you thought about having them made? I am having my older ones in chiffon dresses and it is much easier as they can have slightly different styles xx


----------



## Smile181c

It would have been much easier if all of my BM's were older! haha

I could have them made, but I've been told I'm not paying for the BM dresses and the parents are (my mum, aunty etc) as a part wedding present! So don't want to pick anything too expensive if they're buying! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got a wedding notebook at the moment, but no doubt I'll end up with a folder once we've got a proper date sorted :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

My folder is just full of lists! I have a list for each little section  I'm such a nerd! haha I've got lists for outfits (Male & Female), venue, food, decorations


----------



## pennies

Yay wedding journal! Sorry not been on before now, was giving the site a break :blush:

I emailed you last week hun, did you get it?! x


----------



## Smile181c

Hey you! Any reason for the break? Don't be embarrassed i just had a break too! haha 

I didn't get an email from you hun, did you email my work account or home account? Send it again! haha xxx


----------



## pennies

Think it was your work one, was just asking how the dress trying-on had gone!

Just needed to get away from the wedding/baby talk for a while! Especially with my sister having a newborn too, was needing to clear my head a bit...


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh right! It was amazing! Loved the dress! Almost had a little cry lol so I know I picked the right one  

Definately know what you mean hun...I had to get away from baby talk for a while too but I seem to be back in full swing now haha xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I've found a flower girl dress I like :) The colour would be daffodil and it's really sweet, what does everyone think?

Flowergirl Dress


----------



## Shabutie

OOoo I love that dress. If only I could find something like that for Amara and in the right shade of green!

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

What shade of green are you having? xxx


----------



## pennies

Aww that's dead cute hun


----------



## Shabutie

Smile181c said:


> What shade of green are you having? xxx

It's called clover. But it it by Alfred Angelo and when I look at other things online, it's hard to tell if it will match.


----------



## Smile181c

I'm the same! The cravat colours I've chosen for the mens suit is 'buttercup' but then other shades of yellow dresses i've seen in the same 'shade' look a bit off! haha 

I've seen this flower girl dress aswell and fallen slightly in love:

click me!

They do it in lots of colours (but not yellow!) So I'm thinking I could buy a yellow sash, and excange the flower for a white silk gerbera? what do we think? xx


----------



## Shabutie

I like that dress, I think I am going to end up getting Amara a white dress and adding a green sash round the waist.

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Oooo that dress is gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

It seems so much easier doesn't it? You can buy sashes easily enough! that way, you don't have to search through masses of dresses, trying to find one in the shade you like! that dress I just picked is my favourite so far, and I've seen a lot of dresses  Plus its chiffon! Bonus!


----------



## leash27

I like them both but the second one is my fave! I wish we were having flower girls now :-(

x


----------



## EmmyReece

that 2nd dress is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

I love it :) Keep looking at it! 

I actually got matt to talk about wedding stuff last night  He's so reluctant to chat about anything 'girly' as he likes to call it lol so I had him talking about 'manly' stuff - wedding suits  He's now decided what suits he wants for him, the best men(he's having 2 as he can't decide :dohh:) and the page boys :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mynx

Aww that's great that Matt's been a bit more involved! I've had a really hard time getting Jay involved with the decision making! He had 3 decisions to make... who was going to be his best man (that took him weeks to decide lol!) what ring he wanted (also took him weeks) and what shoes to get (again... took weeks) I was practically tearing my hair out trying to get him to make these decisions so I could order them and get them sorted!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha this is my problem with matt. He said last night 'Clo, it's over a year away, why do you need to decide right now?' and I was like 'do you not understand how much planning it takes?' He reckons he could do it in a month :haha: 

So at least suits are decided lol we'll probably pick our wedding bands out together :) I was looking at favour boxes yesteray (not sure why!) and I've decided I would like one like the one I've attached. I'm gonna go with these as they're only 20p per box, or if I change my mind, I'll have little organza bags :) xx
 



Attached Files:







favour boxes.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Shabutie

Smile181c said:


> Haha this is my problem with matt. He said last night 'Clo, it's over a year away, why do you need to decide right now?' and I was like 'do you not understand how much planning it takes?' He reckons he could do it in a month :haha:
> 
> So at least suits are decided lol we'll probably pick our wedding bands out together :) I was looking at favour boxes yesteray (not sure why!) and I've decided I would like one like the one I've attached. I'm gonna go with these as they're only 20p per box, or if I change my mind, I'll have little organza bags :) xx

He must of been watching 'Dont tell the bride' :haha:

Ah those boxes look lovely, and a bargain price too! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha he's obsessed with the programme! Actually wanted us to apply for it and everything! lol

Looking back on them the bottom of the box and the ribbon looks white but it's actually ivory  I do prefer these to the organza bags at the moment :)


----------



## Mynx

"Dont Tell The Bride" = great car crash TV !! Love it :haha: I'm always really impressed at how the groom manages to pull everything together at the last minute! 

Did you see the Vegas wedding one? The poor bride!

The boxes look lovely hun :)


----------



## Smile181c

That vegas one was awful! I have no idea why he ever thought that telling half of her immediate family that they couldn't come was going to be ok with his fiance!

xx


----------



## Shabutie

Oh that episode... I felt so sorry for her, and I would have been fuming if half my family werent invited... thats what weddings are about, haveing your family round to celebrate!

Mind you, if my Oh was given £12,000 I dont think he would know where to start, he doesnt get the value of money, and thinks everything is way cheaper then it is! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Ahh Matt is the total opposite, he always thinks that things are waaaay more expensive than they really are! Although I suppose, that's not always a bad thing! 

I'd hate to get married without my family and closest friends to celebrate with! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I swear our fella's could be twins, mine calls anything wedding related girly :rofl:

Those favour boxes are really pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha he's a nightmare! He just says, give me my suit, tell me the venue and I'll be there. 

Suits me fine though, cause I'm a bit of a control freak so it means I can organise everything! :haha: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

Do you think he'll get more involved / excited as it gets nearer to the time?


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I think so :) I think at the moment, it's just too far away for him to think it's real! I'll hit him soon :haha: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you made anymore plans or decisions this afternoon hun?


----------



## Smile181c

Not really hun! I don't really know which way to turn at the minute! All of my lists are in my wedding folder haha:) which, I made pretty last night :) haha I've been thinking about my centrepieces a bit more today actually :) I know what I want now!

I'm thinking a mirrored plate, with a glass dish on it, then yellow crystals around the dish...then inside the dish I want 2 yellow gerberas floating in water :) How does that sound? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

It sounds absolutely lovely hun :thumbup: Really love the idea of the yellow gerberas floating in water :D


----------



## DJ987

Ooh it's all sounding lovely!!

Ben is one of those guys who will just let me organise everything then turn up too!! So fx if we ever get married I'll be able to sort it all! :D


----------



## Smile181c

I think it just makes it all a bit more summery, if you know what I mean? Cause I could do the fish bowl thing and have marbles/pearls at the bottom and have the gerberas with long stems around the inside of the glass, but i don't think it fits the theme I'm going for  Xx


----------



## Smile181c

DJ Matt is exactly the same! I'm organising everything! with the help of my friend Kate lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

no I know what you mean :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

I think all men are the same hun. Liam just nods his head and smiles when I get into wedding mode. Every now and then I get stroppy and tell him to get involved more, then he will suggest something I don't like so I tell him to stay out of it lol! He can't win!

x


----------



## Mynx

Jay's exactly the same too! That's fine by me tho, as I'm really enjoying organising this wedding... god knows what I'll do with myself once we're married tho!! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha leash! I do the same to matt! Strop at him and tell him to suggest stuff so he does and I give him a filthy look and tell him to be quiet! :rofl: we're terrible aren't we! 

Coming up next...pics of matts suit to be! Haha xx


----------



## Smile181c

Damnit! It won't let me put a picture on from my phone! :dohh:


----------



## leash27

Liam is used to it now I think, if not then he will be in 1 year and 29 days lol!

I have been looking at suits today, I have picked some that I like but I am leaving the final choice up to Liam! Its only fair that he gets to make one decision about our wedding hehe!

Cant wait to see your suits to be!

x


----------



## Tiff

Love everything so far! P is the opposite, he's been very involved... almost to the point where I wish he'd bugger off and let me make some stuff on my own. :blush: He jokes around that I have free reign, but I really don't. Every single thing we've done for the wedding (with the exception of my bachelorette stuff and gifts for our parents) we've talked about before hand. 

:rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw it's nice your OH is so excited for it though! Plan some stuff in secret, and then say what do you think of this?  

Here are the suits Matt has chosen - I'm quite pleased with his choice! Bear in mind that the ties will be a 'buttercup' (as the shop says) colour!

Sorry the picture quality is a bit dark! The name of the suit is 'silver grey mohair lounge suit' <very posh sounding! :haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







suits.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh that suit is really nice :D


----------



## Smile181c

I love them :) Matt made a good decision  xxx


----------



## Tiff

Love the suits! 

Oh man, he'd murder me if I did something without him! :haha: I am glad he's taking an interest in the wedding! Didn't mean to sound ungrateful. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## leash27

Me likey the suits hun!

We still haven't chosen ours, I think we have it narrowed down to 2 or 3 different styles. I really like the long jacket type suits so I am hoping OH goes for one of those with some of my gentle persuasion.

Speaking of suits, is it traditional for the father of the groom to wear the same suits as the bridal party? I told OH it is and he seemed surprised!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I think it is hun..I'll google it! 

Aw tiff, you didnt sound ungrateful!  I know what you meant lol xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hmm just had a sneaky google and it says that yeah, usually the father of the bride wears the same as the wedding party men but what also shocked me a little is that the father of the GROOM is meant to as well? I didn't know this?

Thought's ladies?? lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not sure, I haven't looked into all this stuff yet. I thought it was all the same but different button holes lol :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

I was shocked at the father of the groom needing to match, after all he doesnt actually have a role on the day, whereas father of the bride walks the bride down the aisle so everyone will be watching. Father of the groom will just sit in amongst all other guests. Might sound cheeky but we asked FOG of he would pay for his suit himself, and he had no problems with this. 

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Not cheeky at all hun, I think our 'groomsmen' will be paying for the hire of their suits themsselves as well :) 

I don't remember my dad's dad wearing the same suit as my mum's dad at their wedding :s I don't think I'm gonna ask matts dad to wear the same because a) he lives in america so suit fittings wouldn't work, and b) this might sound a little bit harsh (it's not meant to - i love matts dad haha) but he isn't really anything to do with the wedding party if that makes sense? like my dad is giving me to matt (in a sense) so he's involved but matts dad isn't giving matt to me :haha: xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Well we have asked the men to pay for the hire of their waistcoats/shirt/ tie and we are buying their suits, as it works out cheaper and you get to keep something afterwards to.


----------



## Smile181c

Fair enough! 

I've been looking at some dresses for my MOH and I like these :) 

number 1

I LOVE this

What do we think? :) xc


----------



## leash27

Yeah that was what I asked, I looked at a suit hire website and it said 'father of the groom'! OH wasn't convinced but I pointed out that when you look at the top table, the groom, best man and father of the bride will all have the same suits on so the father of the groom will look like the odd one out! Thats if you have a traditional top table of course!

x


----------



## leash27

I love the second dress! I was considering that myself (in royal blue of course) but my BM's are all different heights so I wanted longer dresses so the shorter girls can wear heels and the two taller girls wear flats! I know that sounds picky but OH's niece is almost 6 foot tall and my sister is only 5 foot so they would look ridiculous standing next to each other!

I really do like it though and I probs would have chosen that if I didnt have giant BM's to contend with!

x


----------



## Smile181c

See, I'm struggling with my top table placings! Because, my parents have split and both have new partners, and Matts parents have split and both have new partners! If I have them, me and matt, MOH and best men (Page boys and bridesmaids will be with their parents) that means my top table will have like 13 people on it! :haha: xx


----------



## Smile181c

leash27 said:


> I love the second dress! I was considering that myself (in royal blue of course) but my BM's are all different heights so I wanted longer dresses so the shorter girls can wear heels and the two taller girls wear flats! I know that sounds picky but OH's niece is almost 6 foot tall and my sister is only 5 foot so they would look ridiculous standing next to each other!
> 
> I really do like it though and I probs would have chosen that *if I didnt have giant BM's to contend with!*
> x

I'm sorry  I did giggle a bit at this! *ahem* I'll compose myself.

Well I saw this dress right at the very beginning of my search, and saved it to my phone and forgot where I found it! I think this is fate....I do really love that dress lol 

I just keep worrying about how the MOH will look with the bridesmaids! unless I choose another older BM? Because Matt is having 2 best men, and then there are the 3 young pageboys, whereas I only have my MOH and then 3 young BM's. If I have an extra, older BM then it would even things out a bit? (I'm a bit fussy about symmetry! :haha:) xx


----------



## leash27

Yeah we had some difficulty with ours as Liam parents have both split and his mum has remarried. His stepdad and his dad do not get on at all either so we didn't want to give them any reason to argue. In the end, we have decided the fairest thing to do was to have his mum and dad on the top table and his stepdad completely understands (I think). My mum brought me and my brothers and sister up on her own til I was 13 (then she met my step dad) but my grandad has kind of been like my father figure since I was a little girl so he is giving me away and he is sitting on the top table with my mum.

I do pick and choose which part of tradition I go with and which I ignore, I think its open to interpretation. Like my mum is giving a speech where the father of the bride usually does, I know its not common but I wanted to give her the recognition she deserves and she cried when I asked her to do it as she was so happy!

x


----------



## leash27

Giggle away - OH thinks I am nuts but imagine the photos? It would look silly wouldn't it! 

It depends if your MOH minds being the only adult BM? It clearly didnt do Pippa Middleton any harm did it??

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw that's so sweet :cloud9:

I was thinking about just having my mum and dad, and matts mum and dad, but we're super close to all 8(!) so we wouldn't feel right asking the step parents to step down :S 

I'm just gonna have to have a super long top table :haha: also with the extra BM situation, that would make my top table up to 14 which would stop it from being the unlucky 13! lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Here's the second dress, but slightly cheaper hun :thumbup:

Btw I absolutely love it, I was looking at it earlier and have had to add to my list of favourite dresses :rofl:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HALTER-eveni...CI&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=39964880898100357


----------



## Smile181c

Very true, but Prince William only had one best man! :dohh:

tbf I don't think my MOH minds being the only adult BM but I would probably rest easier if it all matched :haha: I'm so anal retentive about these kind of things! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw thanks for the ebay link hun, it's in my watch list now haha 

I am gonna seriously think about a second adult BM now lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

try and find the same style on ebay hun, but through a different seller, just been looking at their feedback and some people have had awful trouble with them, but am sure I've seen others in the same style so will keep looking :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

I totally understand, I like things nice and even too - hence the height issue with the BM's! We also started off with 3 BM's but odd numbers bug me, again, the photos would look silly if you have the bride in the middle and 2 BM's one side and one on the other! When I write these crazy things down, it should make me think 'I am crazy' but it doesn't, it makes total sense :rofl:

Have you got anyone in mind who you can ask to be your counter weight...I mean other BM?

x


----------



## Mynx

Loving the MOH's dress, very nice :thumbup: 

We're not buying/hiring matching suits for our dads, we just dont have the funds for it! Besides, I'm pretty sure that both fathers have tuxedos, which is what the groom and the best man are wearing :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha counterweight :p I'm having a think about it - I have a couple of people in mind! it makes perfect sense to me as well! I'd always look at the pics and think oh god there should be another person there haha

Thanks for the tip about the eBay seller! I didn't take much notice, just put it in my watch list! Will definately have a look around :) 

I think I'm just gonna go ahead with my idea and just have my dad in the same suit as the groomsmen. Matt's dad has 3 other daughters so he can wear a fancy suit at their wedding :haha: Xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Just been having a look for yellow dresses for you.

https://www.very.co.uk/teatro-matt-...655,6847/s/bestsellers,0&trail=1589-1655-6847

https://www.freemans.com/Embellishe...Item&Nu=P_MasterItem&Ns=P_Colour|0||P_Size|0#

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah thankyou hun :) Those dresses are gorgeous! 

I love the straps on the first one with the body of the second one! Haha thankyou for looking :) xx


----------



## Shabutie

Could you not get the dresses made? That way you can get exactly what you like. Finding yellow dresses is quite hard if your on a budget.

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

I havent really looked into getting them made if I'm being honest! Would it be more monet to do that? xx


----------



## Shabutie

I suppose it depends on your budget really, and the area you are in as to the cost of things like that. 

I havent looked into it if im honest, because I found what I wanted, but if I couldnt find what I was after then I would probably look into getting them made.

:flower:


----------



## leash27

That seems fair, he will get to wear a fancy suit 3 times then! Our wedding will probably be the only one OH's dad gets to go to as his sister has been engaged for about 10 years and has no plans to get married. OH rang him yesterday to tell him not to buy a suit as he will be matching the bridal party and he was over the moon! In terms of budget, I think we are going to hire them from Moss - they have a deal where if you hire 4 or more suits the groom gets his free! I like free!!!

Getting dresses made can often work out cheaper than buying them, my friends sister has had her BM dresses made and the woman has only charged her £25 for each dress (thats in Liverpool though). I think she had to go and buy the material herself but still works out way cheaper than buying it in a shop I suppose. I considered doing it too as I had major trouble finding BM dresses I liked and in the right colour but my BM's all live miles away from each other - 2 are in Liverpool, 1 is in Rugby and 1 is in Poole so dress fittings would have been a nightmare! Its worth looking into though hun!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I'll bear it in mind - got loads of time to decide though!

Big big news though! 

Not long been to see the priest at the church we wanna get married in.....he's said yes!! I'm so glad he's agreed to marry us, I wouldn't wanna get married in any other church :cloud9:

ANDDDD......

It's only £130 for the church!! How ace is that? So I get a lovely church (see pic attached) and saved a bit more money! Bonus!

 Church!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwwwwww that's amazing :wohoo:

It's sooooo beautiful :D


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sorry its late but congratulations


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :D 

And congratulations to you as well Kirsty! (Late I know!) Leo is such a lovely name :) 

Still so excited about it :D xxx


----------



## pennies

Church looks beautiful hun, glad he agreed to marry you x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks hun :D 

Also had some other good news this weekend...my grandparents have said that they're gonna pay for our wedding reception as our wedding present :cloud9: I'm not too sure if they mean the booking of the rececption venue or the whole thing but either way I'm so chuffed :) It's so lovely of them :) 

My mum and stepdad have also said that they will pay for the church etc :) xxx


----------



## pennies

Wow that's very generous of your family. 

The only thing I would say would be to try and find out what their intentions are in terms of contributions as my sister had offers from family but for several months didn't know what she was needing to pay for and what was being paid for her. Meant she didn't really know her budget for a while.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Smile181c

It makes perfect sense :) I've spoken to my mum about it and she's gonna have a word with my grandparents and sort it out :) 

I did speak to my nan to thank them and find out what she wanted to pay for but I didn't get much out of her (She had a major brain injury that now means my grandad is her full time carer, and she's a tad bit childlike) so my mum said she would sort it : P xxx


----------



## pennies

Yeah, just so that you know whether they are just paying the hire fee or everything.

Will just allow you to plan a bit more freely...


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly :) As soon as I know, I'll no doubt be updating on here! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh that's lovely of your family! :)

My parents are giving us £1000 for our wedding present, but said we can use it to pay for some of the wedding, if we need to.


----------



## Smile181c

That's really nice of them :) I'm so excited about the whole thing. I can't stop looking at pictures of my church! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww how lovely of them :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Thats really kind of them! It helps take some of the pressure off as weddings can quickly get very expensive as I am learning the hard way!

Both of our parents have offered to contribute to ours - my mum is funding our honeymoon to Las Vegas and MIL is paying for the photographer, FIL said he will help us too but hasn't said how much/for what! We are trying to do as much as we can ourselves and then that way, any extra £££ is a bonus!

The church is stunning btw! Have you chosen a reception venue?

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Only just seen this congratulations hun that's great news :kiss: 

Looking forward to following your journey!! :D x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so grateful for them contributing, as like you, I've budgeted as if it were matt and I buying everything!

I have chosen a reception venue, But I'm not gonna book it yet as we haven't got a set date, and the prices are changing in march next year, so I might just wait! I've attached a picture :)

It's a village hall (with 2 halls) and we get both of the halls, both car parks and theres a huge field/lawn that we will be allowed to use as well :) For the evening before (to decorate) and all day for the wedding, giving the keys back the next morning it's only approx £265! xxx
 



Attached Files:







wp1c7bea9b.png
File size: 291.4 KB
Views: 2









wp1c82a52c_1b.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 2









wp2d1b5265_1b.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's a total bargain ... maybe if you book now they may give you it at this years prices :) :thumbup: that's usually what places do.

Have you thought bout where you will get the catering from? I've heard M&S are really good!! :flower: 

My dad gave me £200 towards my dress and also gave us £500 towards the wedding, OH nana gave us £100, MIL and FIL gave us £750 and my nana and granda gave us £200. We were very luck too :flower: x


----------



## Smile181c

Well my friends mum and sister have volunteered to do a buffet for me (they did the buffet for my friends wedding and it was ace :)) for free! I just have to buy the food, which is fair enough haha they have a card for the cash and carry round here so they get food at really good discounts :) but the m&s food looks so yummy as well lol

I am hoping to rope in a few 'friends of friends' to help give out entrance drinks and seve the starters and dessrts for the day  obviously we'll pay them :) xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Soundsl ike you've almost got everything planned :happydance: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I like to be organised  

I haven't booked anything yet, I just want to know that when I come around to buying everything, I know what I want to theres no fuss  xx


----------



## leash27

The venue looks lovely! Are the prices likely to increase or decrease by next year? We booked ours 2 years in advance and they guarantee to no more than a 10% increase in price but in one year it only went up by about 2% I think!

The M&S food does look really good! If we were doing our own food I would have definitely gotten it from there, its a bargain too! Ohh....food!!! I have just done an hour on the Wii Fit and I am starving lol!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'm having my second bowl of special K of the day as we speak! 

The booking secretary said they might go up a little bit but if they do it will only be a couple of pounds so won't make much difference lol xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Looking at more BM dresses...

number 1

number 2

number 3

What do we think? I don't like th black sash on number 3, so we will most likely replace this with an ivory one :) xx


----------



## KerryGold

Hey Clo! :wave:

Congrats on your engagement! I generally enjoyed planning my wedding (which was 7 years ago now eek!) I hope you have a ball!

xXx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw thanks Kerry :) Any input you can give is greatly appreciated! Haha xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've got the second dress and it's lovely ... only problem is it fastens with a hook and eye clasp behind the neck and mine is wayyyy too long :( I've only worn it a few times, once for my hen do and once for a photoshoot :flower: x


----------



## leash27

Oh thats not too bad then! Some places hike their prices up ridiculously year on year!

I like the first BM dress the most, its very pretty!!

x


----------



## Mynx

We were really lucky with finances too, my dad and his wife gave us £1000 and so did J's parents :thumbup: Otherwise we wouldnt have been able to have the reception at the venue we've got booked!

I love the 3rd bm dress, and you're right, it would look much better with an ivory sash :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm another one who likes the 3rd dress, it looks so floaty, and yep it would defo look even better with an ivory sash :D


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah, I think I prefer the 3rd one too guys :) Will have a chat with my MOH and see what she thinks! I don't wanna buy it yet though, as it feels a bit premature! haha says the girl who has already brought her wedding dress :rofl: 

Today I'm thinking about first songs :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ok I have a small list of 4 songs that I've thought of (so far!):

Eva Cassidy - Songbirds
Katie Melua - Closest thing to crazy
LeAnn Rimes - You light up my life
Shania Twain - From this moment 

:) xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OH liked Shania Twain but I wasn't so keen ... I wanted something a little different from the norm ... we ended up with a norm song in the end :lol: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha we''ll be like that! xx


----------



## leash27

I like Shania Twain too, I think its like THE top wedding song of all time. Its either that or Aerosmith 'Don't Wanna Miss A Thing'. The Eva Cassidy song always makes me really emotional and teary and I don't even know why!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Eva Cassidy makes me emotional too :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Its such a sweet song isnt it! I know shania twain is a pretty common wedding song but I have always loved that one - or You're still the one. Such nice songs :) xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hey folks :D 

I actually have things to update on here today! 

We've set a date! 15th September 2012 :cloud9: Look at my shiny new ticker! 

Also I went to hobbycraft yesterday and brought the supplies I need for making my invites :) the only thing left to buy now is ribbon, and then I can start crafting! :haha:

Whilst we were at webbs (Garden centre) we also looked at some of the silk flowers, and I've decided to go with those as opposed to real flowers :) It's more convenient and they are so pretty :D Plus I get to keep them which is fab :thumbup:

The lady who is going to be sorting out our flowers (my friends mum) was with us and she was showing me different arrangements etc - would orchids look any good with gerberas??

In other news, my dress still hasnt arrived :( It should be here soon but I want it now lol 

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like you've got everything all sorted almost!! Good idea to make a start on the invites now as if your anything like me you still won't have them done for another 6 months :haha: I hated making mine :grr: :lol: x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha yeah, no doubt I'll dawdle on them! Once I have brought the ribbon, I'll make a prototype one and post a pic of it to see what you think! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great idea!! :flower: What's your colour scheme again? x


----------



## Smile181c

Yellow and Ivory :) 

I had a bit of a wobble about the yellow the other day though, after remembering that matts cousin's colour scheme is also yellow! they're getting married in 3 weeks. I didn't want them to think we were copying but I spoke to the bride the other day and she told me to stop worrying about it lol so I'm good again now :) xx


----------



## leash27

Yey!! A date, a date!! :happydance: I am so excited for you Chloe!!! Its way better when you are working to a timescale isn't it? I am counting the days til I can say "less than a year to our wedding"

Orchids are beautiful flowers for a wedding, one of my friends had silk orchids and they looked stunning. I think having silk flowers is becoming like the norm for weddings now. It means you can be more flexible with colours and mopre organised with ordering them etc. I said on Mynx's thread yesterday, I like the idea of actually having them a few weeks before the wedding so I know its not something I will be worrying about on the day. Plus its lovely that we get to keep them too! I am currently deciding what style of bouquet I want, I really like shower bouqets but OH thinks they are too big lol!

Can't wait to see your invitations, I wish I had been creative enough to make ours. They are being printed this week now though so I suppose its a tick in the box lol.

When was your dress supposed to arrive?

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like it's going to be lovely :flower: :D x


----------



## Smile181c

My dress is due to arrive in the next sort of week or so I think! I'm mega excited about it - so is my mum hehe 

I only asked about the orchids because I want a cascading bouquet and although gerberas are going to be my main flowers, the orchids look better on a cascade if that makes sense? So in the main part of the bouquet I will have gerberas, a couple of orchids and some small cream and yellow fillers, the orchids will cascade down? My friends mum said she will have them finished a couple of months before and have them ready in boxes for me :) she's been an angel so far! 

I'm gonna enjoy making mine I think :) (I hope!) as I find things like that very therapeutic! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: yay for having a date hun

the bouquets sound gorgeous :D


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :)

I'm thinking something like this sort of shape for my bouqet (obviously in different colours and filler flowers lol

https://www.bloomsberry.co.uk/iCart/pc/catalog/rose and gerbera tear drop bouquet.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: it'll look stunning


----------



## leash27

Yep thats the kind of style I want. I think they really stand out on photos too don't they? You are so lucky having someone to do your flowers, I need to find new and more talented friends lol! Mine have no skills I can use for our wedding!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I am very lucky :) My friends mum did her sons wedding as well and they were beautiful :) She's taking an advanced bridal bouquet course in a couple of weeks so she'll be even more prepared!

She's also doing our cake :D She brough the gerbera icing cutters and things yesterday :haha: x


----------



## leash27

Wow thats fab! Its gonna save you a fortune hun! 

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yep! She's said that all we'll have to do for the flowers is buy the yellow ones as she has LOADS of white/ivory coloured flowers, and then we just have to buy the ingredients for the cake! 

I'll buy her something extra special to say thank you though :) xx


----------



## leash27

Thats so generous of her! Its nice to have someone you actually know doing things for you as she will take extra extra special care and attention. I am so jealous lol! 

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw don't be - yours will look ace as well :)


----------



## Smile181c

My friends mum (who's doing my cake and flowers) has made some icing gerberas today to practice! How ace are these -
 



Attached Files:







Malvern Hills-20110531-00114[1].jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeybee2

theyre cute ^^^


----------



## leash27

They look fab!xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg they look amazing hun :D


----------



## Smile181c

I was so excited! They were only her first attempt so they'll get better (and they were a little bashed up there - thankyou matt!) but I love them!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: glad you're pleased with them :D


----------



## Smile181c

Even though it's over a year away it feels like everythings coming together - even though I haven't really brought anything...does that make sense?


----------



## leash27

Yeah of course it does, the planning is the most important part. The money is just a formality lol. We have paid for a couple of things now but mostly just put deposits down and gonna pay things off as and when we can. Our venue is the biggest expense as they are doing the catering and decoration etc too so we are trying to pay that first, hopefully by Christmas if we can.

And that year will fly by...I hope!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I hope so too! 

Will start thinking about deposits and things soon too! x


----------



## Smile181c

What do we think of this dress girls? 

https://www.aonel.com/a-line-straps-floor-length-satin-organza-flower-girl-dresses-w27z5.html


----------



## Mynx

Very pretty hun!


----------



## honeybee2

cute! love the yellow!


----------



## leash27

Awww thats so cute!!

Every time people post these teeny tiny flower girl dresses it makes me regret not having any little ladies in our wedding!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww the flower girl dresses are lovely hun :D


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad you like them :) I think they're the one's I'll go for :) I emailed the aonel people and they said that they deliver to England :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's brill that they deliver to England, I'll probably use them when the time comes for ordering dresses etc


----------



## Mynx

Yay that Aonel deliver to the UK :happydance: 

I do love flower girl dresses, but I honestly got fed up with looking at them when I was looking for Evie's and Jessica's ones! So glad I finally found matching ones in such different sizes! 
The ones you have chosen are gorgeous hun :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :) Luckily my FG's are 5,6 and 7 (or will be by the time of the wedding) so the sizes wont be all that different! 

I have another adult BM! Matt's youngest sister Hollie :) She'll be just shy of 18 when we get married :) Which is a bit of a bummer for her, cause she was dying to come on the hen do but she's not 18 till november. Was gonna be nice to her and postpone the wedding a couple of months, but if I did then we wouldn't get the summer wedding we wanted! :shrug: xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Remember it's your wedding :thumbup: we started changing things for people then I realised it wasn't what I wanted so I put my foot down and made it clear it was my way coz it was my wedding (bridezilla :haha: ) xx


----------



## honeybee2

dont postpone your wedding just because someone cant drink hun- thats just sods law and the way things are- she can have a tipple at the wedding, venues dont mind teens having a glass of wine with their meal!


----------



## Smile181c

very true girls - i just felt bad as she may not be able to come on the hen night, when the rest of the girls in her family can :shrug: tbh she looks old enough, so it could be all ok! 

I was planning on having a meal/night out on the first night and then have a spa day to relax for my hen do anyway, so at least she could still come to the meal and spa day! 

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I don't know how the hell I managed to forget to post this buttttt.......

My dress arrived!!!!

It got here on tuesday :happydance:

I've tried it on and it's quite big for me but it's all small stuff that can easily be altered next year! These are the things that need to be altered:

- Bust part of dress is too long, needs shortening so beading starts right below my boobs :haha:

- The lace-up back goes past my bum so need it stitched up to my lower back

- The arm hole needs cutting a bit wider, as the people who made the dress cut it slightly too small! :dohh:

- Needs to be taken in a few inches on my waistline

And that's it (I think!) The only other thing I want adding to it is a loop at the back so that I can pull the train up and hoook it on if I want to, does that make sense?

I've attached a pic of me in the dress, but please remember it's too big so that's why it doesn't really look any good! Haha and I don't have shoes on so I look really short  

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Worcester City-20110607-00177.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's gorgeous hun, so elegant :D x


----------



## pennies

Lovely! Are you happy with it? How's the quality?


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks girls :) 

Yeah I'm happy with it - I'm finding it hard to get as excited as I want to be but I think that's because it just doesn't look right yet! Once the fit is perfect I think I'll be giddy again!

The quality is actually really good! I was very surprised considering the cost, but it feels just as good as the original! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

its very nice!!!!


----------



## leash27

Oh Chloe its beautiful! You look stunning in it!! Yey!!!!

Where was it from?

x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Leash :)

I got it from ebay for £95! They made it in China and shipped it over - though thinking back now, I do hope it wasn't some sort of sweat shop :huh:

Anyway, assuming that it wasn't (!) then I had a really good deal! The real drees was over £1000 in the shop and tbh there isn't much difference between the two :) the beading on mine is slightly different (Which I expected) and that's about it!


----------



## leash27

Bargain! I suppose having to make a few adjustment is nothing in comparison to what you have saved then? What was the original dress? I just wanna have a nosey lol. I am tempted to order a china dress and if I don't like it then its not too much money wasted is it? And yours looks so fab so I am even more tempted now!

x


----------



## Smile181c

The quality is really nice hun so I wouldn't worry about that. And the dresses are all over ebay - it's just a matter of picking out which one you like!

Heres the pic of the dress that it's based on. I'll add a pic of the dress hanging up next to it so you can compare :)
 



Attached Files:







Capture1.JPG
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 17









IMG-20110607-00175.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## leash27

They are almost identical aren't they?? I would say you have bagged yourself a right bargain there! 

Can I be even more nosy and ask which seller you used? Feel free to tell me to mind my own business of course!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yep! The only real difference is the pattern on the beading and on my dress the band is slightly wider!

I would let you know the seller hun, but it wasn't brought on my account and I can't remember the name - I know it begins with M though! :haha:

I'll have a little scout on ebay in a little while and see if any of their names sound familiar! It was a proper ebay shop though, not a seller on their own :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

I can def tell the difference as you can with all ebay dresses but to be fair, it looks good on you and with a few minor adjustments, you'll look like the bell of the ball xx


----------



## Smile181c

I notice the difference a lot as well hun, but I think to anyone thats gonna come to my wedding, they haven't been scouting for dresses and comparing designers so they're not gonna have a clue! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

no, your deffo right there hun! It looks ace on though!


----------



## xLisax

:wave: New stalker here!

Your dress is gorgeous hun, and what a bargain! You can hardly tell the difference with them both right next to each other! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Hey :D

Glad to have you on board :haha:

Thanks hun - I love it! xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations! Your getting married the same day as me :D


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh what a coincidence :D Haha xx


----------



## Smile181c

I got more new stuff :)

Got the flowergirls headband things lol They're really pretty, but they don't have any yellow bits in so will have to add them in myself :) What do you think girlies?
 



Attached Files:







Malvern Hills-20110612-00423.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









Malvern Hills-20110612-00428.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mynx

Aww they're really pretty! If I thought my 2 flower girls would keep headbands in, then they would be the style I would have chosen! 
As it is I dont think Evie will have anything in her hair at all as she hates having clips and bobbles in!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that these will stay nice in the girls hair and that they won't go crazy and bend/break them during the day! Haha I may take them off their heads for the reception  xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They are lovely hun :flower: x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :D

Ummmmm I think I'm going off the yellow theme :blush:

Matts cousin is getting married this saturday and I didn't realise their theme is yellow and ivory too! I so do not want to have a same-y wedding as someone in the family kwim?? I know it might be silly but I'm fast going off the whole idea!! 

Know what I'm loving now?? Damask! :dohh: Black on white damask with apple green accents....


----------



## Smile181c

I just love this theme! :dohh: 

Look at these invites (Although with green and not pink) x
 



Attached Files:







DSC04749.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mynx

I went off my red and ivory theme for a while but I'd already bought loads of stuff (including bouquets etc) so I couldnt really change it :haha:) I should have gone with my fave and OH's fave colour of turquoise but didnt think it thru properly at the time lol! Ah well, the whole red and ivory theme has really come together now so I'm pleased with how it's going to look :thumbup: 
As for your damask with green accents, I think that'll look gorgeous!


----------



## Tiff

Love damask! The apple green would look lovely as well. :flower: And those flower girl headbands are adorable!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw I'm glad people don't think I'm crazy for changing my mind! I'm still sticking with the same flowers (gerberas) but I'll have green ones now instead of yellow! The damask theme is really stuck in my head now! And it's something that I've never seen done at a wedding before so thats a plus!!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw mynx, your red and ivory theme will still be ace :D

btw - loving your new avatar! Looking very pretty :flow:xx


----------



## jms895

I love the damask too! Lovely!

So are the headbands x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :D Lots of things are coming together in my mind for this theme now! Need to re organise my wedding folder!


----------



## Smile181c

I've got a couple of BM dresses for your opinion girls! I've got them in an apple colour on the pics but they also come in yellow (just in case I change my mind :D) 

I've also added a pic of a flower girl dress that I think is really cute
 



Attached Files:







BM.JPG
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4









Back BM.JPG
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









Capture.JPG
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









back of green dress.JPG
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile181c

Oops! here's the flower girl!
 



Attached Files:







flower girl.JPG
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1









back of flower girl.JPG
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jms895

I love the short one hun, really nice x


----------



## Mynx

I like the shorter ones too :) The flower girl dress is adorable! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I prefer the short one too and I love the colour. I never used to like green but it's been growing on me :lol: xx


----------



## Smile181c

I prefer the top on the long one, but overall I like the short one too lol love the flower girl dress, but don't know if the lace would go with the overall theme??

Missmummymoo - Green is my favourite colour :D


----------



## honeybee2

love the apple colour!!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks :D


----------



## Smile181c

I've found some amazing favour boxes!!

https://www.swankychicks.com/store/...ack-Flocked-Damask-Cube-Favor-Box/p_3379.html


----------



## honeybee2

oh I adore those!


----------



## EmmyReece

loving the new colour changes you've made hun :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

Favour boxes look fab! I am liking the colour scheme too - very original!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm glad you all like it :) Matt isn't _that_ keen at the moment, but I'm showing him new things etc and he's warming up to it! I'm still playing around with a few colours to see what we both like as I don't want to be the one making all the decisions!

On another, completely unrelated side note - I never noticed I was now a BnB Addict!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

woohooo ^^^^ is elite above or below an addict? I should be on the team you know, because I'm THAT cool.:headspin::smug::howdy::coolio::fool:


----------



## Smile181c

Elite is above addict I think! I wonder how many posts that is?


----------



## honeybee2

I should be nearly there by now- Ive done over 6100 posts. Maybe its 10 000 posts?


----------



## Smile181c

Possibly! Ask one of the mods! 

Ok so theme update: Matt really didnt want the damask theme, so, because I'm choosing nearly everything to do with this wedding I've let him decide what theme he wants :) He hasn't disappointed and he's decided on an aqua/turquoise blue and ivory so that's the final decision on the theme! xx


----------



## Smile181c

So now I've decided on BM/FG dresses :) in 'Spa' colour :)

The BM dress is a mix of the two green ones I showed you (I loved the top of the long one but the length of the short one :dohh:) and the FG dress is the same but in Spa too :)
 



Attached Files:







BM dress.JPG
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1









FG dress.JPG
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xLisax

They are gorgeous hun :flow: 

You've got quite a bit coming together now! Are you finding it stressful or just heaps of fun? :D 

xx


----------



## Mynx

Turquoise is our fave colour! We'd have had the same colour theme had we thought about it properly lol :haha: But we were thinking along the lines of strawberries and cream for our summer wedding (wimbledon and all that!) Ah well!


----------



## Smile181c

At the minute it's loads of fun....but then I decided to sit down last night and have a play with seating plans :dohh: I was so stressed after about half an hour that I gave up! 

I've decided to wait for a long while before attempting things again cause the guest list can change and I don't wanna be constantly faffing with it!


----------



## Smile181c

you'll have to give me lots of tips then mynx! :)


----------



## Mynx

Definately wait with the seating plan hun, if you found it stressful now, multiple changes of it will make you bald or grey thru stress! I've been lucky with mine in that everyone we invited to the meal has RSVP'd that they're coming, we've had no "we cant come" so it's actually been really easy. Especially seeing as there's only 35 .. and that includes me, OH, my 2 girls and our parents :haha: Dead easy!


----------



## Smile181c

Lucky! I also have the added problem of top table worries and family members not getting along with other family members! :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

Smile181c said:


> you'll have to give me lots of tips then mynx! :)

I sometimes wish we'd have gone for the turquiose theme as it's such a gorgeously summery colour but hey ho! The red and cream looks lovely so I'm not too bothered! Besides, I dont want to change it all around now as everything we need for the wedding has now been bought! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Smile181c said:


> Lucky! I also have the added problem of top table worries and family members not getting along with other family members! :dohh:

Eeek not good!! That will be a tough one to sort out, I dont envy you! :hugs: 
Our top table will only have 6 of us up there.. the co ordinater at our venue said that because it's a small ceremony and meal, that it's best to just have us and our parents sat there and spread the rest of the wedding party out thru the other tables ... fair enough, that makes life alot easier for me ;) x


----------



## Smile181c

The top table is what's worrying me most to be honest. My parents have split up and both have new spouses and so have matts parents! But we're so close to all of them that we don't want to break them up (like have our parents on the top table and then the spouses sitting with family). I know everyone says not to people please, but I think when these are the people who are helping to pay for everything, I can't really say "you can't sit up here with us" :Dohh:

I think I may just have a table with me and matt lol and then every one else can sit with the family


----------



## honeybee2

I understand what your saying- I'm just having my mum and Dad and mrhoneybees mum and stepdad sitting on the top table with us- because they're are the ones that have paid for the wedding and are hosting. My stepmum wont be on her own as she'll be with my nan and her kids and my stepdad wont be on his own as he'll be with my little brothers and sisters. 

I dont really want to break everyone up but they are my parents and thats that.


----------



## Smile181c

Good plan :thumbup:

I think I'm just gonna put it at the bottom of my to do list and have another look later on! haha


----------



## xLisax

Saving that till later sounds like a good plan hun, we'll have the exact same problem if/when Alex pulls his finger out and proposes! :haha: 

It does sound like loads of fun! & a year will swing by you watch!! :dance: :dance:

x


----------



## NuKe

you know what, people may suprise you!! I have a TINY family (theres only 6 of us, in total, including both sides!!) so at my 18th birthday I invited both my aunt and uncle who split up a few years ago and were not even on speaking terms. They were very civil to one another as they realised it was my day and it went smoothly!


----------



## Smile181c

Hello :)

I went to Matt's cousins wedding this weekend and I had a lovely time :) The bride looked so beautiful and as soon as Matt's cousin got a look at her he burst into tears! Such an emotional day :cloud9:

Not much to update, other than Matt's now quite keen on going and getting married abroad :dohh: so will give you more info on that when I get it! xx


----------



## leash27

Wow thats a major development! How would you feel about getting married abroad? My friends sister has just got married in Rhodes last week and the pictures look beautiful. All the men were in linen suits with open neck shirts and sandals and the bride had a simple but elegant dress and she looked stunning. It made me a litle bit jealous coz we would have loved to have done that ourselves but our famillies are too big and I wanted theem all there :-(

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh crikey that's a bit of a change lol. What do you think about getting married abroad?

Just an idea, would it be weird having a bigger top table hun? So that all the parents and their new spouses can sit up there with you and then you wouldn't feel bad about having to sit anyone with different people?


----------



## Smile181c

Hey :) I know the abroad thing is a huge change. Matt's well up for going, just me and him but I don't think I can get married without my family there!

I think to solve the top table issue, Matt and I are just gonna have a table to ourselves (possibly with bridesmaids and best men and then parents can sit with our families. That way no one is left out and there's no trouble with seating arrangements :thumbup: though the idea of a big top table is definately a possibilty :)

Also regarding seating plans - I'm thinking I'm just gonna let everyone sit where they want! Instead of having sepearate tables, I may just go for trestle tables and that way there will be no arguing cause people won't have to sit next to other people that they don't like :smug:

Off to catch up on everyone's journals now!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Someone I know went to a wedding like thy (no seating plan) and she said there was quite clearly a divide and it made them feel uncomfortable. At least with a seatin plan you know where everyone's gonna be xx


----------



## Smile181c

I can see where the divide could come into play, but I think for the majority, it will be fine :) There's only a couple of people who have problems with others. Tbf if they can't get along for a couple of hours just to eat then they can leave :shrug: I know that seems kind of harsh, but with the way my family are that's just how I have to be.

I'm gonna keep trying with the seating plan though. The trestle tables are a last resort xx


----------



## leash27

I won't even look at a seating plan yet. OH's brother and sister haven't spoken to each other since before Christmas and my Nan, Grandad and Aunt haven't spoken to one of my uncles for about 15 years lol. Its going to be a logistical nightmare! It may be something I attempt after a few glasses of wine!

I toyed with the idea of not having a specific seating plan but I am worried it could end in mayhem, I don't like the idea of the last people in the room ending up sitting next to someone they don't like/know and being uncomfortable! I like structure and order waaaay too much!

So the getting married abroad is a no go??

x


----------



## EmmyReece

What about set tables but not set seating? Like they'd be at a specific table, but could choose where to sit?

I hope you both find table solutions :thumbup:

I'm soooooo glad I don't have to worry about table plans :D


----------



## NuKe

what about just mixing EVERYONE up? I think it's a great idea to get ppl to talk to others as well!


----------



## Smile181c

I thought about mixing everyone up, I just don't want people to be uncomfortable with people they don't know! It's all so stressful lol but I will not give up!

I'm pretty sure abroad is a no go. It's cheaper yes, but I don't know if I could get married without anyone there to see me you know? I only plan on doing it once so it would be a shame for my mum to miss out on her eldest's wedding kwim? 

That and the fact my little sister and cousin are so excited to be bridesmaids :) My cousin (She's 6) has been looking at dresses and stuff online with her mum to give me some ideas! Bless her, I was there yesterday and she was saying "So you've got your dress sorted out? and the biridesmaids are wearing the long blue dresses? and we're wearing the white ones with the blue bow?' hehe she's my little wedding planner!


I think I've definately chosen the bridesmaid/flowergirl dresses! Just need to find stockists now so I can take the girls to try them on and see what they think! 

This is the bridesmaid dress https://www.dessy.com/dresses/bridesmaid/8103/ (in celestial blue)

And this is the flower girl https://www.aonel.com/a-line-scoop-floor-length-satin-organza-flower-girl-dresses-w27lq.html with the sash being this colour >> https://www.aonel.com/aonel-dresses-guide.html/?tab=2#chart-flower-girl click on colour chart then scroll down to organza, it's the light sky blue colour :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Could you not get married abroad with close family and have a reception at home that's what others do :) 

Loving the dresses :cloud9: x


----------



## Smile181c

We did think about doing it with immediate family, but cause we're so close to a lot of our family (and we have big families!) we couldn't expect them to pay for flights etc (As we couldn't afford for everyone to go over) so it makes more sense to do it over here, and maybe have a blessing over there?


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh I like the idea of having a blessing abroad hun, that would be amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

me too :) Then we'd have something that was just for us as well :) they're really really not that expensive either! (about £400!)


----------



## NuKe

i. love. that. flowergirl. dress! It's GORGEOUS!!! and like the bridesmaid dress too!!


----------



## Smile181c

My cousin chose the flower girl dress  bless her, we were comparing two shades of blue and she was getting right into it! 'what would I have in my hair with that dress? A bow or a hairband with flowers on? you could make a daisy chain and wrap it around the headband....' She's only 6!! :haha: love her though :)


----------



## NuKe

awk bless her!!! :D

i adore that shade of blue! it's the same colour as my underskirt! (almost)


----------



## Smile181c

I like that it's called 'celestial blue' :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

No idea how I missed the theme change :dohh: But loving those colours hun, the flower girl dress is amazing :D


----------



## leash27

I really like the BM dress - its so slinky and elegant! The FG dress is v v pretty too! Is this the final decision on colours now lol?

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha yes final colours  Ivory and light/aqua blue :) Or celestial blue - I do like the name of that shade!!


----------



## EmmyReece

It sounds very weddingy (if that's even a word lol) ... it's gonna look fab :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

Isn't Celestial something to do with heaven or paradise or something like that? Very apt for a wedding, I love it!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I think it's like heaven or something! I think that's why I liked it so much. 

New problem has occurred - I can't have gerberas in my wedding bouquet (no blue ones) can anyone give me any suggestions on blue flowers? I think i'm gonna have little blue forget me nots in the flowergirls hairbands if they're not too small, but I have no idea for bouquets! x


----------



## EmmyReece

what about a cornflower hun, they're similar from what I can see?


----------



## leash27

If you really want gerberas could you not get artificial ones? My friend wanted purple orchids for her wedding ad couldn't get them so she had artificial ones and sprayed them purple. They looked really nice too!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh cornflowers are pretty :thumbup:

https://gstuff.co.nz/shop/garden/images/Cornflower%20blue.jpg

And then if i were to spray an artificial gerbera, it would look like this:

https://www.floresdelacampina.com/pics/g/37.jpg

Dunno what I'd do without you girls!! hehe xx


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry the pictures are so big - I don't know how to re size them!!


----------



## honeybee2

I like them big


----------



## honeybee2

:rofl: ^^


----------



## Smile181c

Haha :rofl: 

Thank god you put another post! 

Oo also forgot to mention (it's monday - my brain isn't functioning properly!), yesterday i was chatting with OH and we were talking about my wedding dress...I've told him what kind of style it is but not shown him any pics lol but he was saying what his ideal wedding was etc and I said to him, that I was a bit worried about his reaction when he sees my dress as it's not 'traditional' and I didn't want him to be disappointed when he saw me walk down the aisle (not that he'd ever show any disappointment but I still don't want him to feel any lol) and he said that he wouldn't be etc etc anyhow I got a bit teary eyed talking about it as I'm actually quite worried, so he's suggested to me going out and trying on a few traditional wedding dresses and seeing how they comapare :thumbup:

I think this is a good idea, because even though I love my dress to pieces, I've only tried on that one, and I haven't really looked at any others! If I find another I like, then it's ok cause I only paid £90 for the one I have, and if I don't then bonus cause I know I chose the right one first time round! What do we think? xx


----------



## honeybee2

I'm sorry but I'm inclined to agree with him- you will only wear a traditional one once in your life! x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm starting to think about it more cause I don't want him to have this idea in his head of what I'm gonna look like then when he sees me I won't meet his expectations - that would be really upsetting for me. I want him to have that 'hold your breath' moment when he sees me for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## honeybee2

oooh let me help you look for styles, what do you have in your head???


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo would you mind? I need all the help I can get! I thought I didn't want strapless, but since I'm starting a fresh look - I'm willing to give strapless a chance!

Um something A Line, not to sure if I want toulle over the top of the satin or not, not too blingy, but has some sparkle. Not too puffy in the skirt (don't want a big ball gown type thing!)

Does this help? You can tell I don't really know what I'm looking for lol xx


----------



## pennies

Just wanted to say the cornflower and blue gerbera are stunning hun :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Tash! Where've you been? Havent spoke to you in ages :hugs: xx


----------



## pennies

I've been around, keeping an eye on your plans but not commenting much - sorry was feeling a bit left out, what with my sisters wedding in 5 weeks too :blush:

But I'm back now, I got over it! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry hun :( I've been trying to update my WTT journal too but whenever I post, no one really reads/comments on it so I've stopped saying so much on there :shrug:

I need more stalkers! haha no one is there to make me feel better when I have my super broody days! :haha:


----------



## pennies

sorry hun, you can always email me :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I will do :) I was going to before, but didn't know if you were having a break from bnb totally so didn't want to start talking about baby stuff! :haha: :dohh:

We're a right pair aren't we! haha


----------



## pennies

Yup lol 

Loving the wedding ticker btw! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Oo thanks :) I couldn't find a nicer design that I liked, so went with this one! hehe


----------



## pennies

So, dress designs huh?

How about:
https://www.weddingdressonlineshop....edding-dress-with-lace-up-closure-wm-0033.jpg

Or:
https://media.ebcu.com/product/imgage/20100729/3f8109d0826cfed762b72c2d818e0113.jpg

Or:
https://www.wholesaleweddingdresses...n-tulle-and-taffeta-wedding-dress-wm-0059.jpg

Or:
https://www.weddingdressonlineshop....a-line-skirt-summer-wedding-dress-wd-0088.jpg

Or:
https://www.sunglass-discount.com/upimages/princess-a-line-wedding-dresses-09-style-288.jpg

Just a few to get you started :haha:


----------



## pennies

Though seeing as your original is based on a Maggie Sottero (i LOVE LOVE LOVE her designs):

Asha
https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?page=0&style=J1413

How about the following:

Havana:
https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?page=1&style=J1421

Debbie:
https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?page=1&style=J1436

Mona:
https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?page=3&style=J1400

Mona is stunning and would really suit you! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw thank you! :cloud9:

I love the 2nd one from the first post :) And I do love Maggie Sottero dresses (even though they're mega bucks!) 

I'm definately gonna be looking tonight!


----------



## leash27

The gerberas look pretty in that blue colour, I really like them!!

As for the dress, I think you should definitely go try some on and just see how you feel. At the very least it will be a nice day out with your BM's perhaps and its a lot of fun trying wedding gowns on! I am pretty certain I have chosen mine and its way more traditional than I thought I would have liked but I love it! That said, I am still going to try some more on lol. I don't have to order mine til Oct so I am gonna use the time to play the field a lttle!

I also LOVE Maggie Sottero dresses, I have fallen for Calista but its was way out of my price range! 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Wow, the Mona dress is stunning ... there's some gorgeous dresses there :D

Hope the searching goes well tonight xx


----------



## honeybee2

love the mona dress!


----------



## Mynx

honeybee2 said:


> :rofl: ^^

Omg HB what are we like tonight? :rofl: 

Bum plasters, farting, big ones ... wow we really bring down the tone eh ;)


----------



## Mynx

Smile181c said:


> Haha :rofl:
> 
> Thank god you put another post!
> 
> Oo also forgot to mention (it's monday - my brain isn't functioning properly!), yesterday i was chatting with OH and we were talking about my wedding dress...I've told him what kind of style it is but not shown him any pics lol but he was saying what his ideal wedding was etc and I said to him, that I was a bit worried about his reaction when he sees my dress as it's not 'traditional' and I didn't want him to be disappointed when he saw me walk down the aisle (not that he'd ever show any disappointment but I still don't want him to feel any lol) and he said that he wouldn't be etc etc anyhow I got a bit teary eyed talking about it as I'm actually quite worried, so he's suggested to me going out and trying on a few traditional wedding dresses and seeing how they comapare :thumbup:
> 
> *I think this is a good idea, because even though I love my dress to pieces, I've only tried on that one, and I haven't really looked at any others! If I find another I like, then it's ok cause I only paid £90 for the one I have, and if I don't then bonus cause I know I chose the right one first time round! What do we think? *xx

I say go with your heart hun. Go to a bridal shop and try on a couple of more traditional style dresses and see how you feel in them. Then if you do decide you prefer them, then you can scour the net for THE dress and sell the one you have :D 
This has happened with me (you ready for this?) ... I bought my first dress (very cheaply!) and thought I loved it. Then I saw another one that was even better and sold the first and bought the second one.. then I saw ANOTHER dress in a completely different style (more ballgowny.. my Tiffany Bridal dress) and this was also cheap! So I've sold the second one and now have the third one :D 
I also found my Tiffany dress in a size bigger than the one I have (mine is a 12 and has a 27 inch waist - dont think there's much chance of me getting in it in time if I'm perfectly honest) so I bought that. Got it delivered and it was in a shocking condition. So I've sent it back and am waiting on a refund now. 

Dont ask me where I am now on the dress front tho ... I have to confess that I ordered dress no. 5 :shock: a few weeks ago and I'm waiting on delivery of it as we speak (it's currently in customs atm :grr:) so if this one is perfect, then I'll be selling my Tiffany dress. 

But the most I have paid for a dress so far has been £100 and that was the one in shocking condition!


----------



## Smile181c

Wow so you've been through some dresses! I'm glad I won't be the only one! 

I'm definately gonna have a shop around :) Gonna make some appointments at bridal shops :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Definately do that hun... dont be like me and waiting on dress no. 5.. it's just plain embarassing! :blush: 

:rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw its not embarrassing! If it's not THE dress then that's all there is to it - even if you go through 50 dresses! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mynx

LOL thanks hun :) I think J would have a fit if I went thru 50 dresses!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

What he doesn't know won't hurt him :haha:

I'm freaking out girls - I don't know if we'll have enough money to get married next year :cry: they way things are looking at the moment (having to move house as we speak, saving money for mortgage etc) we might have to push it into 2013! 

Keep you fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

It won't all be bad if I have to wait longer :) I'll still have you to organise with!


----------



## EmmyReece

Smile181c said:


> It won't all be bad if I have to wait longer :) I'll still have you to organise with!

:happydance: 

but honestly hope you do get your 2012 wedding hun :flower: as I know how much you want it xx


----------



## Smile181c

We'll see :) If matt stops faffing and decides on the village hall for the reception, we'll 100% be able to afford it, but if he wants a hotel etc where we have to pay £3k onwards then I'm not so sure :shrug: xx


----------



## leash27

Oh nooooo! You are my 2012 bride buddy! Don't ditch me now! Tell Matt to make a decision lol!

3k is a huuuuuge difference in cost isn't it!?

x


----------



## Smile181c

definately! especially when we're throwing all the money we can into our mortgage savings! 

Bloody men! :dohh:

I will get married in 2012 - even if I have to drag him to the registry office and have no reception! haha x


----------



## leash27

Have you had any luck convincing Matt about the reception hun??

Please don't make me look for another 2012 bride buddy....

x


----------



## Smile181c

Not yet hun, whilst we're moving house etc, he doesn't really want to talk wedding plans as it's all stressing him out...I'm searching for venues in our area that are still really nice but within our price range! Don't worry - you won't have to look for a new buddy!

In traditional wedding dress news...what do we think of this one girls? I love it 

https://www.sotteroandmidgley.com/dress.aspx?style=ASM3387

There's a stockist right by me so I may go and try it on :blush:...


----------



## EmmyReece

woweeeee that dress is amazing hun :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Its pretty isn't it? And it would show off my back tattoo lovely :blush:


----------



## leash27

OMG that dress is stunning! The back is really beautiful! You should 100% go try it on!

Have you booked the church yet? I can't remember if you said you have or not!

x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm hoping that they'll let me take pictures of the dress with me in it! :haha: the other place wouldn't let me

I've provisionally booked the date at the church, I have to email the priest soon and arrange a time for him to meet Matt, and set up our marriage preparation lessons etc xx


----------



## leash27

I asked in the last shop I went in if I could take a pic and the woman was lovely. She said there is no point in her saying no as there would be hundreds of pics of the dress online anyway so it makes no difference to her anyway!

Some of them are just a bit snobby I think!

Marriage preparation lessons? Sounds like a blast lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I think because there aren't many stockists in the area, that they worry about replicas being made...I just want a picture for myself! lol might get my MOH to take a sneaky one if she says no! :haha:

Yeah they'll be REAL fun! 4 lessons we have to have lol


----------



## leash27

Yeah that's what the woman in the bridal shop said to me, if these snobby saleswomen looked online they would realise how readily available replicas are! Like you need a pic from their shop to have a dress made! I hope they let you take a pic though, its nice to have for yourself isn't it so that you can keep looking at it while you decide what to do! 

X


----------



## Smile181c

I hate snooty bridal shop ladies :haha:

I have an appointment this saturday at a shop to try on some dresses :)

Well and truly had my thunder stolen girls. I found out last night that DF's step brother proposed to his gf of 6 months a couple of weeks after DF proposed to me and they're getting married 2 months before us!! Ugh!


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: that's a bit out of order, were they aware of your wedding?? :grr:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not 100% sure whether they knew it was september or not but I know DF's brother knew we're were getting married around that sort of time :shrug: I'm trying to be a good SIL to be but it's really annoyed me! Matt is too nice to be bothered about it bless him lol


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd be really bothered if it happened to me :hugs:

Also, it may just be me being paranoid, but try not to share any of the plans you've made hun, just in case they decided to take them on :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

I agree, tell her nothing!


----------



## leash27

Oh no! I would be furious if that was me! One of my friends has been with her boyf since January and they are already talking about getting engaged this year and getting married next year and I was really upset. It may sounds childish but I don't want to share all the build up and excitiment for my wedding with someone else. Its MY turn lol!

I would keep your plans quiet too, just in case! Is she a competitive type of person? The last thing you would want is a game of 'my wedding is bigger/better than yours'. Damn thunder stealers!!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've had my cousin announce she is getting married this winter, thankfully it's a completely different season to mine, but I'm still a bit reserved with telling her my plans :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh good idea - my plans will be kept firmly to my chest! Not sure if she's like that but don't want to take any chances!

There'll be no chance that mine will be bigger but that doesn't bother me. Her side of the family are travellers and the guest list is topping 200 people (or more!) so you can imagine the type of wedding it'll be! 

You don't sound childish at all Leash! that's the reason why I got miffed! Now Matt's stepdad, and his mum will be focusing on two weddings rather than just be focusing on ours :shrug: not much I can do though!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: glad you're keeping things to yourself hun


----------



## Smile181c

I know this is probably a post that's better off in my rambling WTT journal but I want to change my user name! the one I have now, I'm getting bored of! Any suggestions from anyone as to what I could change it to? (Am I even allowed to change it? :S)


----------



## pennies

Hey hun, I would definitely keep your plans to yourself.

My sister got engaged and then her fiance's brother proposed to his girlfriend a week later. My sister booked her wedding and then they booked theirs for 3 months BEFORE them. My sister went to try on dresses and had found her dream dress which she took her future SIL with her. 2 months later future SIL tries on the same dress and puts down a deposit!!! They got married end of May, my sister is getting married in 4 weeks and has had to change several details (flowers, bridesmaids hair) so it doesn't look like she's the one that's copying!

Oh and I want a pic of the back tattoo!


----------



## pennies

Oh and no idea if you can change your username! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: it drives me mad when people blatantly copy and steal major ideas from close family / friends

You can change your name I think hun, but you'd need to pm admin I think :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

I do thinks its really selfish of them to do that to you and Matt. Also, why would they wanna share their excitement anyways? Darn thunder stealers - they should wait til the year after you at least. You should tell her a load of fake wedding plans and see if she steals your ideas lol.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

leash27 said:


> I do thinks its really selfish of them to do that to you and Matt. Also, why would they wanna share their excitement anyways? Darn thunder stealers - they should wait til the year after you at least. *You should tell her a load of fake wedding plans and see if she steals your ideas lol*.
> 
> x

I like this idea :muaha:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Just read the whole 35 pages, I shall be stalking.


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Amy-Lea :) I bet I drove you crazy haha thanks for stalking :hugs:

And thanks girls for all your suggestions :haha: 

ok ok ok HUGE NEWS!!!! (Insert cheesy news music here)

I've found THE dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Went to try on some dresses this morning with my mum and MOH and tried on a dozen different dresses. The lady brought me one I'd orginally passed on and made me try it on and oh my god, I fell in love with it. Cue the sobbing from me and the mother, and I just said "I think this is the dress mum!" then more sobbing.

I'm in lurrrrrve!!!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 22









2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 24









3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## honeybee2

oh its just gorgeous! Its so classy and I love the way the waist cinches in! You look gorgeous in it!


----------



## EmmyReece

wow, wow, wow :cloud9: you look amazing :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks girls :D I'm absolutely 100% in love with it! and the bonus part is, the lady in the shop said that she'll do the dress, shoes, veil and tiara for £900!! So got some money knocked off it too :thumbup:

The pictures don't really do it justice, you can't really see the beading properly on the bust, and the dress looked a bit wider in the shop but I'm still so chuffed with it :) the one I tried on was a size too big so the lady held it in whilst my MOH took a picture but when I actually get my size, it'll be cinched in even more and I'll have a tiny waist haha xx


----------



## honeybee2

good price!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: and you're getting a bargain out of it too :D


----------



## Mynx

Wow that dress is gorgeous! You look stunning in it! And what a price too :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You look absolutely amazing sweetie :flower: xx


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks girlies :D I can't stop looking at the pictures! Roll on October when it can be ordered!!! 

The lady in the shop also showed me some swatches of colour for BM dresses and I'm pleased to say the pale blue looks really good against my dress :thumbup: she said my dress was ivory, but it's a pale ivory so looks like white, but just with the edge taken off :flower:


----------



## mossip

Wowzers you look soooooo pretty in that dress :). Im gonna catch up tonight and stalk you. We can be wedding day buddies :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw thanks!

Wooo! Wedding day buddies  

You'll notice how I can't make my mind up about anything to do with this wedding! 1 million BM dresses and colours later, I finally think we've got the basics down!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: 

Though in all seriousness, I think these last set of plans look amazing :happydance:


----------



## leash27

You look beautiful!!! I am so happy for you finding THE dress!!!

What are you going to do with your other dress??

x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Emmy :thumbup: fingers crossed Matt doesn't change his mind about blue :dohh:

Aw leash :) :hugs: thanks!

I think I'm gonna sell my other dress on. It's never been worn (apart from tried on) so it's still in mint condition. To send it back would cost me money so there's not much point in doing that! xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey! Congratulations! 
And thank you! the only reason I found this forum was because of your link in your signature! :blush: So Hope its okay I have been stalking you :haha:


----------



## leash27

Yeah its prob best to sell, anything you get would be a nice contribution to your new dress then too!!

Your plans are really coming together now aren't they!! :happydance:

x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw kiki stalk away!! The more the merrier :D 

Leash it seems like it on here, but I think I'm getting a bit lost! I need a loong list of things left to do! Might make one of those up tonight! I need to get organised damnit!


----------



## Amy-Lea

You look stunning in the new dress! Love your hair do too!


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks Amy-Lea :) 

I'm gonna grow it out for the wedding though, so I can do something fancy with it :haha:


----------



## Arlandria

Wasnt sure if I was stalking this already!? Anywyas, a bit late, can I stalk ya???

Wedding day buddy :drunk: hee hee - need to catch up through this thread xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol stalk away! :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Any new updates? :D

Hope things are good :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Don't really have any updates yet hun! Haven't had time to sit down and decide what to look at next! I really need to sit down and make one long list of things I need to do! At the moment I just have lots of little lists and I'm getting a bit lost as to what I want to decide on next! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I know what you mean, I have lists here there and everywhere ... going to try and copy one main list down into my bridezilla notebook and check things off as and when they've been done :D


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly! I need one long list :D Now just to combine all my little ones! :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

Ok ok I've made myself a gigantic wedding checklist :wohoo: 

if anyone wants to check it out I've attached the pdf  If you do read it...please tell me if I've missed something off!

And who likes my new signature? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







Wedding checklist.pdf
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pennies

I was literally just about to post about your sig hun, looks good!

Off to look over the check list!


----------



## pennies

Looks good hun, I'm sure you'll add to it as you go! Plenty of time to make that list bigger! lol


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no doubt it'll be twice the size by the time the wedding rolls around!! x


----------



## mossip

Hey hunny ive just pinched your list :haha:. Let me know if you add to it :haha:.
I adore your new siggy. Its the cutest. xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha pinch away  Let me know if you add to it as well!

Thanks :) thought I'd have a bit of a change  xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Love your new siggy hun ... the list looks fab ... I may have to pinch some of it too :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

Go ahead :D


----------



## leash27

Thats a very thorough list hun! I think I need to steal a couple of items of it for my own list (the very comprehensive list that I keep...um....in my head lol).

Although, I was wondering about one of the things on the list -'Get cash for during the day'??? Why would the bride need cash?? I do not intend on spending any money on my wedding day, not after how much the wedding has cost lol!!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha not for me  I'd have no where to keep it! But just in general in case Matt needs it, or there's an emergency of some sort!  xx


----------



## leash27

Ah ok! Just as long as you're not planning on buying your own drinks Missy!!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Haha as if :haha:

I will not be spending a penny!


----------



## Smile181c

So I've been looking for wedding shoes :)

The lady in the bridal shop has said that she'll do my dress, shoes, tiara and veil for £900 so I know I'm definately going for a shoe from the Pink Paradox range :) I've been having a look through this collection (there'll be others closer to the wedding) but can you guys have a look and tell me which ones you like? 

I don't like the ones with tiny heels 

wedding shoes :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the ones labelled Girly are really nice :D


----------



## honeybee2

I like:

Kiss
Plush
Puff
Flower
Love


----------



## Smile181c

Ah see I really like the kiss ones too :) Although I don't know if they'd be high enough because when I tried my dress on, they gave me the barbie ones to wear with it and I couldn't walk properly cause the heel was too small (9.5cm)...the kiss ones are only 7.5cm! 

I also really like the tease and the lipstick ones :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

i cant walk in heels unless theyre wide fit so i always choose a lower heel.


----------



## Smile181c

I don't really need to wear high ones, just not so low that I walk abit funny! lol I think I need something with like a 4 inch heel and that would be perfect! x


----------



## Mynx

Out of the higher heels I like.. 

Pretty 
Girly
Lipstick

The lower ones I like... 

Crush 
Party

I'm not a big fan of very low heeled shoes so no preference in those ones :haha: 
But if I were to choose one pair out of the ones I've listed (for me that is hehe!) it would be Party.. mid heeled sparkly sandals .. very pretty :D


----------



## snuggles21

i really like tease - they're lovely


----------



## mossip

Ohhhhh i like kiss, pretty, tease, lipstick, barbie, crush, plush and finally party :) xxx


----------



## leash27

I love Tease!! They would totally be my kind of shoes!!!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks girls :D

I have some news for you all :) bit of background first: my mum and step dad do nothing but argue most of the time, and they break up a lot lol my step dad is quite controlling and accuses my mum of all sorts and as I'm quite close to my mum I get really stressed over it as it worries me so much! He's basically alienated everyone in my family. This has gone on for years :shrug: I basically lived with my aunty for most of my teenage life and moved in with Matt when I was 17.

Well I went to my aunties last night, and we had a big heart to heart chat about my wedding etc and all my worries about my mum and step dad (mainly my step dad) causing trouble and all the grief I expect from them...and she brought up the idea (again) about going to get married abroad, just me and Matt...I spoke to Matt about it last night, and I think we're going to do it! He was so excited that I brought it up, and he was making plans with me etc - bear in mind that he hasn't contributed anything to the wedding ideas wise so far - and he couldn't sleep! He's even thinking about it today and texting me stuff :cloud9:

I feel a bit naughty though cause I know how upset my mum will be about it, but at the same time I just think 'it's my wedding, my marriage and it should be about me and matt and no one else!' so I'm actually getting quite excited now :wohoo:

Am I crazy? I've always kind of wanted to do it, but put the idea in the back of my mind for all my family's sake, but I want to think of Matt and myself for once. I spend so much of my time doing things for my family, I never take the time off for us! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

If it's what you really want hun, then you go for it :happydance: Eeek, so excited for you :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Thank you :) I'm quite excited too! The wedding will still be next year, but we may bring it forward a couple of months to get better weather! :haha: Our first choice at the moment is hawaii :plane: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: that will be amazing, I've always wanted to go hawaii ... it'll be a once in a lifetime thing, oooohhhh so many fantastic photo opportunities too :dance:


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly! This is the company we're thinking of going with clicky clicky but we're still looking at tons of others! I've been emailing back and forth with the guy whos company it is, and he's really really nice which has made me feel even better about going xx


----------



## Mynx

I agree that weddings are meant to be about the Bride and the Groom and so many family members lose sight of this and everything becomes a huge issue, especially where family politics are concerned! I think just go with what your heart tells you, and it's great that Matt is excited about it being abroad too, it's obviously what he wants as well. Go for it hun, sod everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

thank you :D I don't know how I'm going to tell my mum though. Everyone else in the family should be fine (a bit upset, but fine) but my mum will hold it against me I think :shrug:

I'm just trying to remember that it's just as much Matt's day as it is mine, so we need to do something that keeps both of us happy and forget about everyone else!


----------



## leash27

Wow!! BIG wedding changes!! It sounds like this is what you really want though so you should definitely do it! Its good that Matt is showing more of an interest too, is this what he wanted all along??

Your mum may be a little upset at first but I am sure she will get used to the idea. Who could not get excited at the thought of a wedding in Hawai??

Would you still expect a lot of your family to come along, like your BM's etc or will it be on a much smaller scale??

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah this definately feels more right than having a big do! Matt's been keen on this from the start, and before he proposed! But he didn't want to take 'my day' away from me, bless him. Now I've agreed, he can't stop talking about it lol He's excited about wearing a lei :haha:

It'll be a much smaller scale. We're thinking just me and matt, then possibly my best friend and his best friend (So we have witnesses that we know) and that's it! 

I'm hoping that my mum won't hold it against me for too long, but I know how she is :shrug: ah well, if she plans on falling out with me it'll be her loss!

Oh how I wish there was a hula smiley on this website!! xx


----------



## michyk84

i think if this is the wedding you & your oh really want go for it its your day
will you do something like a reception do when you get back?


----------



## leash27

You sound so happy with your choice! I am very excited (and a little bit jealous) for you! This was what we wanted to do from the start but we bowed down to family pressure and decided against it. I am happy now because my family and friends are so excited about the wedding and it will be lovely to have everyone there but I stil have the niggling thought that we could save a lot of time, effort and ££££ if we had just gone abroad and maybe had a party when we get back!

Will you still have the same dress??

x


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I think we'll have a party for family and friends when we come back :) Possibly renew our vows in a few years, but we'll see about that! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I am excited! I'm just picturing our photo's now!! :wohoo:

I think I will keep the same dress too :) I pretty sure I can get a bustle put onto it to make it all floor length, so that way I don't have to drag it through the sand lol

I'm not sure though...do you think a different dress would work better? I am like fully in love with the dress from the shop! lol


----------



## michyk84

sounds fab :) my friends got married in austria (snowy mountains etc plus a horse drawn sleigh make up their wedding pics) not quite a beach wedding but still made stunning pics my cousin is doing the beach 1 abroad next year then party when back
i take it you stay on and have honeymoon at same time? 
if you really love that dress i'm sure it would work for a beach wedding


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah we'll stay on for a couple of weeks for our honeymoon :D

I don't know if we'll go for the beach or like just off the beach...on the website I put up earlier, they have like a little cove where they do a lot of weddings and that sounds really nice, as it's more secluded!


----------



## mossip

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO your my wedding day bud you can't desert meeeeeee :haha:.
Seriously though its a fab idea and you sound sooooooooo happy. I say do it :thumbup:. Your mum will understand and its not as if your not going to celebrate your wedding over here where she'll see you in your dress. Im so excited for you hun xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha I'm sorry! There's still a bunch of wedding day buddies left :haha:

Well a fresh argument with my mum last night has cemented the plan in my head :thumbup: I'm gonna put myself (and matt :haha:) first for once, and she can just deal with it! Sick of having my life dictated to me by selfish family members :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's your's and Matt's day hun and you should do it anyway you want to. you could get married in a teeny tiny registry office in the middle of nowhere wearing a bin liner and it would still be an amazing day because it would be YOUR day, so if you want your wedding on the beach then stuff everyone else, put you and Matt first :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

thank you :hugs:

I've just spend the past several years, worrying about my mum and doing things for her all the time and she just treats me like shit (not all the time) and I don't deserve it! I'm in half a mind to tell her I don't want to speak to her until she realises that I'm her daughter not her friend and I should be treated like it. 

She can't make me feel guilty all the time about being with other family members without her there and I'm not just a glorified babysitter for my little sister. I love her to bits, but I shouldn't be the one babysitting all the time! She has 2 parents! Get out of the fucking pub and do your job! 

Sorry. Just needed to get it out...I literally have no one to talk to IRL about it cause Matt just tells me she's not worth crying over (even though he knows I don't listen lol) and all the other family members feel exactly the same way so its just repetetive. I'm sick of crying over her. Last night, after she shouted at me (basically saying I love my aunties more than her) I hung up and was crying for ages...then at like midnight I got a text asking me if I could order her a chinese because she has no minutes on her phone! no apology or anything :grr:

Sorry again. Rant over :haha:


----------



## mossip

Emmy its Never the man's day only the laydee's :haha:. I think you should defo go for it hun. At least that way no one can spoil it :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Please tell me you didn't order it for her :hugs: I'm sorry hun but she needs to snap out of it, you're her daughter, not some glorified babysitter or someone she can scrounge phone minutes off when she feels like it, even more so because she upset you last night :( :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

No I didn't order it...Matt would have killed me if i did. I've definately got 'mug' tattooed onto my forehead when it comes to my mum. I crack under the guilt trips! I mean, even looking through my texts, I can't even remember the last time I had a proper text off her (just chatting). It's always 'ring me love' or 'can you do me a favour' etc and I'm stupid enough to keep getting my hopes up! I dread answering the phone to her, because I know she's gonna ask me to do something for her and I feel so bad if I say no :cry:

She's always been slightly selfish, but we all just accepted it and got on with life, but then she met my (now) step dad and things just went downhill. She divorced my dad, moved in with mike and they basically abandoned us for like 2 years. They were always out and me and my brother + my step sister and brother ran riot. Always had mates round the house etc basically did what we wanted. Then they went and had my little sister...but still expected to be doing the things that they were doing before she was born! 

They just assume because all of us other kids are grown up that we'll do everything for them! my step sister just tells them no all the time, and they don't really ask my brothers and that just leaves me, the eldest and the one that gets given the most responsibility! All they do is argue all the time (result of alcohol 9 times out of 10). My step dad is always accusing my mum of stuff she doesn't do and he's so controlling. But my mum won't walk away. Mike is currently at his sisters house in Wales and he left my mum without a penny 2 days ago! 

So of course me, being me, feels immense guilt because I know she's sat at home on her own with Lily :cry: it breaks my heart but what can I do? She's the parent not me! :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh hun :( :hugs:

Good for you for not giving in and ordering it for her :thumbup:

It sounds like she needs to grow up and sort her priorities out, sorry, I don't want to seem like I'm bad mouthing your mum :hugs:

You know where I am if you need a rant :flower:


----------



## Smile181c

No its fine, I know she does. Her priorities are well and truly screwed up!

I just needed to get it off my chest! Feel a bit better now :) thank you for reading it :hugs: xxx


----------



## mossip

Hey hunny how's things? :hugs: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I really dont understand parents like this? How on earth could they do that to their children?

Sorry you have to go through this hun :hugs: x


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks girlies :)

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL recently - been a bit down and stressed out etc, but I'm in my new house now and I'm so much more relaxed! Slowly getting back to normal :happydance: I'm off to catch up with some journals now! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: glad things are getting back to normal hun, hope everything is ok

How's wedding ideas coming along?


----------



## leash27

Hey lovely! Sorry to hear things have been a bit crappy for you lately! Keep your chin up though, don't let people bring you down!

Congrats on the new house though! Hope the wedding plans are still in full swing!

X


----------



## Smile181c

Hello :) We are now in the new house! :happydance: :wohoo: 

I absolutely love it :) Feeling much more like myself and I'm really really happy :) 

Wedding plans are still in motion, just trying to find a good company to go with in Hawaii and trying to sort out prices for flights, and accommodation! Matt is 100% on board for keeping it in 2012, so we're saving our little socks off! The company I keep going back to is this one: wedding! and it all seems so gorgeous! The only problem I do have with it though, is that you don't get a lot of photos and to add more to the package is quite a lot of money (i tend to forget about the currency! :dohh:)...with this website: wedding 2 focuses mainly on photography, but then I don't really like the sound of the ceremony?

It's all so confusing!! But I know I want a bouquet like this!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







oceansunrise.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mossip

They both look gorgeous hun but i'll have a read up :thumbup:. The bouquet is beautiful xxx
Yey for your new house :happydance: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :D

I want the bouquet to look really tropical :) very hawaiian lol xxx


----------



## mossip

Is it an all inclusive package your looking for? Number 1 looks gorgeous but so does number 2. I think if you keep going back to number 1 then maybe its your instinct telling you thats the one :thumbup: xxx


----------



## michyk84

love that bouquet


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I think the same if number 1 is the one you keep going back to, then you go for it hun :flower:

omg that bouquet is stunning :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah this is what Matt keeps telling me - but 30 photo's isn't enough for me! Haha I need to ask them what the price would be if I swapped the 30 poses for a higher amount! I've read the whole of that website and I really do love it - I don't know if it's because they talk about other wedding websites by call them McWeddings :haha: but after reading it, I'm now wary about all the others! xx


----------



## Smile181c

And mossip - they are all inclusive packages (they're tiered...more money for more things in a package!) but they also have an a la carte menu haha:) where you can build your own package! xx


----------



## Damita

Love the bouquet!!


----------



## honeybee2

the bouquet is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Smile181c

I can't stop looking at it :cloud9: I've been thinking about dresses again haha 

do I get the one I loved in the shop? I don't know if it's very appropriate for a beach weddng - or do I get a lighter, more flow-y, summery dress? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

You'll need to think about it heat wise I'm guessing ... was it a very thick / lined dress? If so it might be a better idea to look for something more summery (which btw I think would look amazing on you)


----------



## mossip

Emmy's right hun altho i think your dress will look gorgeous on the beach :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

It was quite heavy, had a few petticoats under it and it was quite heavy taffeta! So I'm thinking, as much as I love it, I don't really want to be dragging it through the sand! I've seen some videos of hawaiian weddings and some of the women have big dresses and look a bit less than graceful as they walk to their groom! x


----------



## Smile181c

and thankyou for the compliments! :blush:


----------



## mossip

Oooo check This website out :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

wow that website is great! So many dresses to choose from!thanks! :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

Bugger i didn't realise it was american :haha: xxx


----------



## leash27

I loved the dress you chose but I think you should perhaps look at something a bit less 'big' lol. You don't want to be dragging a train round the beach with you all day and all the petticoats and taffeta may not be very comfortable if its really warm!

What about your original dress? Do you still have it?

c


----------



## Smile181c

I do still have the original dress yeah. I'm thinking about taking it to a few seamstresses and seeing if they can alter it the way I want! 

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL. Haven't had much to update on really wedding wise, and I've been snowed under at work! Xx


----------



## Damita

Less than a year! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Yay not long for us now!


----------



## Smile181c

Woo!

I had a massive freak out the other day...I was sat at work and it just hit me 'I have less than a year left with my current name!' :wacko:

I couldn't believe it - I was really panicking! haha xxx


----------



## Damita

aw hun, it's great being a Mrs :)


----------



## Smile181c

I can't wait to be Mrs R, but it is kind of sad at the same time that I'm not gonna be Miss D anymore! As much as I've disliked my surname over the years I'm gonna miss it! x


----------



## jms895

Whats your surname? x


----------



## Smile181c

Dorr :wacko: 

I've heard every joke imaginable and I've always said I can't wait to change and now I'm like ahh! lol xx


----------



## leash27

I can't wait to change my name too! Not because I don't like my name or anything, I just wanna be Mrs McKee lol!

How are the plans coming along? 

x


----------



## Smile181c

They're kind of at a stand still whilst we save the funds! haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm a bit :wacko: about changing my name :blush: I keep thinking Chris' won't sound right with my name :dohh: 

Emily Wright - it just sounds odd to me :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah I think Emily Wright is nice!

I'll be Chloe Robson :wacko: xx


----------



## Damita

Sounds posh


----------



## Smile181c

Haha do you think? I'm not sure of it, it doesn't flow yet lol

I've been practising my new signature and I really don't like it! I can't write it as smooth as my current one :haha: I need to practise!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it sounds nice too :D It's probably with not being used to hearing it I guess


----------



## mossip

I think it sounds nice. Kamy Robshaw sounds pants :haha: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

I like that :) it's got a nice ring to it! Yeah, I bet it's just cause we're not used to hearing the new name being applied to us! scary!


----------



## leash27

I already get called Mrs McKee quite often anyway, like if I take Max the doctors etc they just assume we have the same surname.

I have not practised writing it though.....that is going on my to do list for today lol!

Have you made a decision about your dress?

x


----------



## jms895

Does sound posh! I will be Mrs Wilson, which is pretty run of the mill :haha:

Even whilst your saving you can still chat and plan :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I went from Nix Slavin to Nix Cipriano... I've always hated my maiden name so I was more than happy to take on his surname :rofl: Cipriano sounds so much more exotic! I'm still having trouble with my signature tho, my old one just flowed wheras I have to really think about my new one :haha: You're right tho, it's only because you're not used to being addressed as anything else atm :D


----------



## Smile181c

I think I am going to keep my current dress, just get a few mods done to it! We're still deciding on destination wedding vs english wedding! Matt is dead set on Hawaii, and I really want to get married there too, I'm just having a really hard time getting over the fact that my family won't be there! I'm sure I'll be fine though :) Just need to not over think it lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: will you be throwing a massive party when you get back? you guys do what's right for you and no one else xx


----------



## mossip

Do what's best for you guys :). I wish i had the balls to go away :haha: xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah if we go away (Which I'm pretty sure we will do) then we'll have a 'reception' back home when we're back - I think I'm just being a chicken! My dad can always walk me into the reception or something lol I think, in my head, they'll all be a lot more upset than in reality! :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

_Wow I have not updated this in a LONG time! 

We're getting married in England!  

Buuttt...it's on hold for the time being as we've decided to TTC 

Hope everyone is ok! xx_


----------



## mossip

YEY FOR GETTING MARRIED IN ENGLAND AND TTC :). :happydance: xxx


----------



## leash27

Hey stranger!

Mine has been abandoned too, I have run out of things to do lol!!

Yey for TTC, sending lots of :dust: your way lovely!

x


----------



## Smile181c

You're mega organised :) 

Can't believe you're getting married in under 6 months! Eek! Xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm ALLIIIIIIVVVEEEE!!

I'm reviving this journal as we've decided to get married this December! Let the planning commence :D

Our colour scheme will be red and gold :)


----------



## mossip

Aww a Christmas wedding :happydance: 
It's gonna be lush!! Xxx


----------



## Smile181c

im so excited :D but have no idea where to start! venues i think :)


----------



## Smile181c

Right :) I've emailed the vicar today to check availability so just waiting for a response, and I've chosen our invites! I'm making them myself but this is the style I'm gonna have (imagine them in red and gold)

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/66E16338-6E1A-43B1-84A6-A3DCCF68DC14-358-00000020D8B0275A.jpg

I'll make save the dates, place cards etc in the same sort of design :)


----------



## aly888

You're baaaackk!!!! :wohoo:

aww another December wedding. Do you have a preferred date or will you take whatever the church offer you? 

How relevant are the last 468 posts? :lol: Have plans stayed the same or all different now? Deffo stalking this. KEEP IT UP TO DATE!!! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Pretty irrelevant I think :haha: will need to go back and see what I wrote before!

I'm hoping for the 15th but would take the 8th, don't really wanna get too much closer to Christmas than that!


----------



## Smile181c

I've found another invite design :) I like the layout of it but I would use the snowflake as the fastener at the front :)

https://i49.tinypic.com/2n8yedj.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/1jsy6w.jpg


----------



## aly888

Love those invites. We almost went for something similar. Best place to get those pocket folds is here. The exchange rate makes them bargainous :lol: Or at least that was the cheapest I found them a year ago x


----------



## Smile181c

Potential bridesmaid/flower girl dresses:

bridesmaid

flower girl

The bm dress will be the same colour as the sash on the df dress x


----------



## Mummy May

Be careful with that site - I was told today that their prices don't include VAT or a customs charge xx


----------



## aly888

^^ yup, add 20% to those prices Chloe, and then a customs charge. Plus the fact you have no buyers protection. You gotta weigh it all up x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah really? I assumed there wouldn't be cause the prices are in ££ :rofl: I'm so dumb sometimes :haha:

Ah well the pics are good for inspiration x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Here to stalk your wedding journal :D a winter wedding sounds lovely :d x


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! Welcome :) not much is happening right now lol STILL waiting for the priest to email back. I'll call on Monday I think!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so rubbish at updating this :dohh:

Anywho - big update! The wedding is now BOOKED! :argh: November 29th 2013 :thumbup:

We are getting married and having our reception etc here.

They gave us such a good deal. The package they originally had on offer was 45 guests for the daytime and 70 for the evening (red carpet arrival, 2 course carvery, dessert, coffee and mints plus glass of wine at the table and sparkling wine for toast, and then a hog roast and DJ in the evening) and that would have cost $2013 (my pound sign doesnt work haha) so my mum and I went to view it with that offer as our starting point.

We asked the lady how much it would cost with 70 day time guests with 15 children then no extra in the evening and she came back at just over $3k. That was way out of our budget so my mum started haggling :haha: she said "if you can come back to me with $2500 on that piece of paper you'll have a deal and we'll book it today" so 20 mins later she came back and said yes! 

THEN she asked if we wanted to get married there. I wasn't sure cause of the extra cost but she offered to show me the ceremony room and I agreed. It was gorgeous :cloud9: I asked her how much she'd charge for the room and she said "We won't charge you for this, I think your mum would kill me" :rofl: 

THEN she offered us all our chair covers and ribbons for FREE as well. They were originally gonna cost us just over 200 at $3 a head. 

AND THEN! she said I could have a room there for FREE the night before the wedding too! And they'll provide us with a sort of chill out room where I can get ready :happydance:

So in summary for $2500 we got:

A room the night before for me to stay in
A room for me and the bridesmaids to get ready in 
70 day time guests, and 15 children (we're allowed extra in the evening if they don't eat haha)
2 course carvery for adults and separate childrens meals
dessert
coffee and mints
glass of wine at the table
glass of sparkling wine for the toast
DJ for the evening
Hog roast
Room on the wedding night for Matt and I 

And breathe!

The colour scheme is still red and gold though :) Save the dates have gone out, and we're just waiting for our driving licenses to be sent back with our new address on it so we can book the registrar!


----------



## GypsyDancer

Smile181c said:


> I'm so rubbish at updating this :dohh:
> 
> Anywho - big update! The wedding is now BOOKED! :argh: November 29th 2013 :thumbup:
> 
> We are getting married and having our reception etc here.
> 
> They gave us such a good deal. The package they originally had on offer was 45 guests for the daytime and 70 for the evening (red carpet arrival, 2 course carvery, dessert, coffee and mints plus glass of wine at the table and sparkling wine for toast, and then a hog roast and DJ in the evening) and that would have cost $2013 (my pound sign doesnt work haha) so my mum and I went to view it with that offer as our starting point.
> 
> We asked the lady how much it would cost with 70 day time guests with 15 children then no extra in the evening and she came back at just over $3k. That was way out of our budget so my mum started haggling :haha: she said "if you can come back to me with $2500 on that piece of paper you'll have a deal and we'll book it today" so 20 mins later she came back and said yes!
> 
> THEN she asked if we wanted to get married there. I wasn't sure cause of the extra cost but she offered to show me the ceremony room and I agreed. It was gorgeous :cloud9: I asked her how much she'd charge for the room and she said "We won't charge you for this, I think your mum would kill me" :rofl:
> 
> THEN she offered us all our chair covers and ribbons for FREE as well. They were originally gonna cost us just over 200 at $3 a head.
> 
> AND THEN! she said I could have a room there for FREE the night before the wedding too! And they'll provide us with a sort of chill out room where I can get ready :happydance:
> 
> So in summary for $2500 we got:
> 
> A room the night before for me to stay in
> A room for me and the bridesmaids to get ready in
> 70 day time guests, and 15 children (we're allowed extra in the evening if they don't eat haha)
> 2 course carvery for adults and separate childrens meals
> dessert
> coffee and mints
> glass of wine at the table
> glass of sparkling wine for the toast
> DJ for the evening
> Hog roast
> Room on the wedding night for Matt and I
> 
> And breathe!
> 
> The colour scheme is still red and gold though :) Save the dates have gone out, and we're just waiting for our driving licenses to be sent back with our new address on it so we can book the registrar!

Wow thats a really good price! Were paying nearly 4 x that for almost the same! Granted were having 80 day guests and 180-200 evening but geeze im feeling slightly robbed now!! Welldone for haggling down!


----------



## Smile181c

Well done to my mum :haha: if I'd have gone on my own I'd have left after hearing the first price as we couldn't afford it! 

hurry up driving license! I want to book the registrar! Anyone know how I go about doing that actually?


----------



## EmmyReece

What we did is got in touch with the registrar at the council and explained that we wanted to give notice for a wedding. They'll tell you the documents that you need (passport or driving licence, proof of address that sort of thing) and give you an appointment. Are you getting married in the same county that you live in? We aren't and once we'd collected the notices we then had to arrange an appointment with the registrar for the county that we'd be getting married in :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

I think it's classed as the same county. Well, it's under my county on the councils webpage of approved wedding venues! I'll give them a call as soon as my license comes back :)


----------



## EmmyReece

They should be able to fit you in fairly quickly, but I'd still give them a call to maybe arrange something for in a few weeks time when you know you'll have your license. Because that way they can get you pencilled in so that nobody can nab the time that you want xx


----------



## Smile181c

Good plan! I'll give them a call later today. I'm panicking that there will be no registrars available on the wedding date! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm pretty sure there will still be registrars available, but it's best to get in touch, have a choice of times and get pencilled in :) x


----------



## aly888

Wow that venue is amazing, but that price is even better!!! Can your mum come with me when we start house hunting? She sounds like a good person to have at your side :lol:

As for registrar, deffo call them today and get your date pencilled in, then it doesn't matter if you can't give official notice for another week or two. There should be a contact number on your councils website for you to call x


----------



## Smile181c

Rang the council, the wedding co-ordinator will call me back :)

In my diet/weight loss news I did my first stint at the gym today since getting pregnant...don't think i'll be able to walk tomorrow!


----------



## Smile181c

Registrar is booked :) I had no idea they were so expensive! £375 then £35 each to give notice! :argh: anyway, my mum has offered to pay for it so that's a weight off :thumbup:

Also, the photographer is booked :) we have got another amazing bargain with this as he was having a half price offer! So we got the following for only £495 :happy dance:

- the grooms party getting ready
- the brides preparation
- guests arriving 
- the brides procession in
- the ceremony
- the bride and grooms presentation and procession out
- posed and group shots
- the reception
- speeches 
- the cake cutting 
- informal shots
- the evening event
- the first dance 

I'm getting so excited now :)

In the middle of making invites and this is my mock one:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/A35F982F-05E0-4353-99A5-EEE08DC2212E-771-0000005F2BB6B4A8.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/7A23A285-7818-44CF-89F0-3B127A7B72E2-771-0000005F21735F8A.jpg


----------



## aly888

Woooo you got the deal?? That's fab news.

Invites look good hun. Your handwriting looks lovely but I'm sure printed up they'll be even better :lol: haha x


----------



## Smile181c

We did! I had to sweet talk the OH but i got my own way :haha: but come on, £495 for a whole day? You can't pass it up! The only reason we weren't gonna have a pro photographer was because it was so expensive lol

Yeah I had some problems re printing (in that I forgot printers don't print with white ink so brought red card in error!) so I printed one just to see what the blank ink looked like and I don't think it was that bad :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww your invites look so pretty :D

:happydance: so pleased that you've got the photographer AND the registrar sorted


----------



## 4magpies

Here to stalk! 

x


----------



## FayDanielle

Going to read your journal from start to finish :)

Link to your dress takes me to 6 pages of dresses :( Hope theres a picture amongst these pages! :haha: xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Wow your wedding took a drastic turn but its going to be amazing! Love your venue!

Are you going to keep the dress you fell in love with?

Would have loved to have seen Hawaii wedding pictures :haha: xx


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks bec!

And yeah Fay, the plans have changed a lot in the past couple of years!

I'm not sure if I'm gonna keep the dress or not "/ it's SO big for me, and I know I can get it altered but I just can't see what it's gonna look like on me if that makes sense? My MIL has offered to buy me another though so I'm gonna go look at a few styles and see what I think.

Potential bridesmaid dress?
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m506/clo_bags/D3C9E5C0-1A02-4357-8EF6-E72A52BF50B4-1030-000000AC6070C5B4.jpg
I don't want the bridesmaids in long dresses and this is the nicest I've seen so far :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: that bridesmaid dress is STUNNING!!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I love that. See I wanted them all in long and had a nightmare finding what I wanted. Haha! 

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Thats always the way isnt it! Becca, do you have a wedding journal for me to stalk back?

It's the dress I keep going back to (and Matt likes it too which is a bonus) and its not too expensive. On eBay and from a Chinese seller.


----------



## Strawberries

New stalker! :) loving the potential bridesmaids dress!


----------



## Smile181c

Hi! :wave:


----------



## Smile181c

Wow I haven't updated this in a lonnnnnng time!! The wedding is only 7 weeks away!! Eek! Here's what we've done so far and still need to do:

Done
* Dress - All paid for
* Veil - All paid for
* Groom's suit - All paid for
* Venue - All paid for
* Invites - All sent out
* Evening entertainment/food - All sorted by venue
* Registrar - All paid for
* Flowergirl gifts - All paid for

In Progress
*Photographer - Deposit paid
* Best Man/Ushers suits - Waiting for them all to get to the suit shop and sort out their waistcoats etc

Still need to sort out
* Bridal hair accessories (though I know what I want)
* Hairdresser
* Bridal underwear
* Shoes (Bride & Groom)
* Rings
* Bridesmaid dresses (finally picked one we're sticking with!)
* Rest of bridal party gifts (Already chosen)
* Cake (Need to buy ingredients - friends mum makes them!)
* Flowers (going to wholesalers this month to buy flowers, again - friends mum does bridal floristry!)
* Favours (any ideas?!)
* Candles for centrepieces
* Place cards and table plan

To be fair it still looks like we have a lot to do but it's just a case of paying for what we've chosen and a lot of them are just fiddly bits. All the most important things are paid for :) 

These are our bridesmaid dresses: CLICKY CLICKY!

These are our flowergirl dresses: CLICKY CLICKY!

Ummmmm what else! I'll be having a bouquet of navy blue silk roses, and the bridesmaids will have ivory roses. The flowergirls are having these little heart cages with a corsarge pinned on. Sort of like this but with navy/ivory flowers: CLICKY CLICKY!

I'll leave it there :haha: x


----------



## Smile181c

Page boy suits arrived yesterday! Pics to follow of Max in his!


----------



## Smile181c

https://i39.tinypic.com/ornqma.jpg https://i41.tinypic.com/ickcp1.jpg https://i39.tinypic.com/2jcj4ah.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

How cute! It's nearly here. That means mine is also nearly here. Scary stuff! I've still got so much to do!!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Have you got a wedding blog hun? I can't believe how close we both are! xx


----------



## 4magpies

I do but I never write in it. Just write the odd thing on my IVF blog these days. Juggling too much. 

We've basically done everything just going to get measured for rings this weekend then can order them, need to order favours, and I've got dress fittings oh and I need to buy wellies but that is it! 

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I bet! 

I've brought a load more stuff over the past few day so I should probably do an update!


----------



## Smile181c

Done
* Dress - All paid for
* Veil - All paid for
* Groom's suit - All paid for
* Venue - All paid for
* Invites - All sent out
* Evening entertainment/food - All sorted by venue
* Registrar - All paid for
* Flowergirl gifts - All paid for
* Best Man/Ushers suits - All paid for they just need to go for a fitting.
* Bridal hair accessories - All paid for, just waiting for it to arrive!
* Rings - All paid for - Can pick them up on the 24th!
* Bridesmaid dresses - All paid for, just waiting for them to arrive!
* Rest of bridal party gifts - All paid for, except for father of the groom
* Favours - All paid for - gone for gold heart shaped chocolate dragees in navy organza bags. Chocolates have arrived just waiting for bags!
* Makeup - booked!
* Eyelashes, nails - booked! Paid for by SIL as a little wedding gift.
* Guest book - All paid for, just waiting for it to arrive!
* Post box for card - I've brought a vintage bird cage to decorate for cards. Just waiting for it to arrive!
* Pageboy suits - All paid for

In Progress
*Photographer - Deposit paid
* Hairdresser (trial being booked for next week)
* Place cards and table plan - bought some little heart embellishments for table plan

Still need to sort out
* Bridal underwear/garter
* Shoes (Bride & Groom)
* Cake (Need to buy ingredients - friends mum makes them!)
* Flowers (going to wholesalers tomorow to buy flowers, again - friends mum does bridal floristry!)
* Candles for centrepieces
* Need 2 buy 2 dummy cakes from ebay for cake lady to decorate - already chosen 

I think thats everything! Anything I've missed?


----------



## Smile181c

The bridesmaid dresses are here! Well, 2 of them. I have another strapless one due in the next couple of days!

https://i40.tinypic.com/2q1i5bt.jpg

My hair comb came too!


----------



## Smile181c

https://i41.tinypic.com/27x255.jpg


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Youre so organised lol im a last minute person :haha: BM dresses are lovely as is your hair come. Max looks well cute too!


----------



## Mummy May

Everything is lovely xx


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't realise those pics came out sideways! They were the right way round on my phone :dohh: Here they are with me trying them on in the light :haha: there will be 2 bridesmaids in the strapless and 1 in the dress with straps :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/110ce8p.jpg https://i39.tinypic.com/24ozs0n.jpg

I'm so not organised Mummy May! This has all been panic bought because there's only 5 weeks left! We've left everything til last minute :haha: 

This afternoon I'm off to the wholesalers with the lady who's doing my flowers so we can get them brought :thumbup:

I'm a bit miffed with a seller on eBay though. I ordered 3 engraved zippo lighters for our ushers (was meant to order 4 but obviously pressed the wrong button :dohh:) and they're still not here. The delivery date on eBay says the 22nd and the seller isn't messaging me back at all. If they haven't arrived when I get home I think I'll open up a dispute :shrug:


----------



## Smile181c

Another quick update even though I know no one is really following anymore lol nice to keep it straight in my head though!

Done
* Dress 
* Veil 
* Groom's suit 
* Venue 
* Invites 
* Evening entertainment/food 
* Registrar 
* Flowergirl gifts
* Best Man/Ushers suits 
* Bridal hair accessories 
* Rings 
* Bridesmaid dresses 
* Rest of bridal party gifts - waiting for bridesmaid gifts to arrive!
* Favours - chocolates have arrived, just waiting for the organza bags
* Makeup 
* Eyelashes, nails 
* Guest book 
* Post box for card
* Pageboy suits 
* Flowers
* Candles for centrepieces

In Progress
*Photographer - Deposit paid
* Hairdresser (trial booked)
* Place cards and table plan - bought some little heart embellishments for table plan

Still need to sort out
* Bridal underwear/garter
* Shoes (Bride & Groom)
* Cake (Need to buy ingredients - friends mum makes them!)
* Need to buy 2 dummy cakes from ebay for cake lady to decorate - already chosen
* gift for FIL2B
* Need to pay for the accommodation for the night before the wedding
* Floral gifts for MofB and MIL2B


----------

